# Wie haben sich Karpfenbestände und Karpfenangelei über die Jahre verändert?



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

durch diesen Post



jkc schrieb:


> Aber auch eher die Jungspunde unterwegs, alle Fische geschätzt so um die 10 bis 12kg.



Hab ich etwas reflektiert, wie sich das Karpfenangeln bei mir in der Gegend so im Laufe der jahre verändert hat.

Ich scheine da auch nicht der einzige zu sein



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Als ich noch Allround-Angler war (so bis Mitte der 1980er Jahre), kann ich mich nicht erinnern, jemals einen Karpfen von mehr als 5 Kilo gefangen zu haben.





glgl schrieb:


> In den 70ern wurde jede Fangmeldung eines 20 Pfünders in der Fisch & Fang als kapital beschrieben. 30 Pfünder und der Mund stand weit offen.


Als Jungangler in den 70ern hatte ich noch gelernt, dass Karpfenköder ganz weich sein müssen und der Haken komplett im Köder versteckt werden muss.

Mit Teig, Dosenmais oder Brotflocke war in unseren Gewässern selektives Angeln auf große Karpfen nicht gerade leicht  und Fänge über 10Pfd  waren schon die Ausnahme.

Als ich dann 18 war , durfte ich alleine losziehen und konnte angeln wie ich wollte.  Nach der Lektüre von J. Gibbinsons "Carp" hab ich dann begonnen selektiver auf größere Karpfen zu angeln. Mit Hartmais und Kartoffel fing ich dann auch die ersten 20Pfünder.

Anfang der 80er kochte ich dann meine ersten Boilies auf Forellibasis.  Die 20 Pfünder  wurden damit zwar regelmäßiger, aber die Endgrößen nicht besser.

In den 90ern fischte ich dann häufiger am Main in Unterfranken. Dort waren die Durchschnittsgewichte deutlich höher als im heimischen Kanal und dort war auch ab und zu mal ein 30Pfd+ Fisch dabei.   Köder waren selbstgerollte, getrocknete Boilies auf Fischmehl- oder Nussmehlbasis.
Anfang der 2000er kehrte ich dann dem Main den Rücken, weil sich das Umfeld aus meiner Sicht negativ verändert hatte.

Dafür  hatte ich dann beim Schleienangeln im Fränkischen Seenland die ersten 30Pfd+ Fische in MFr als Beifang.

Als dann so gegen 2005 das Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben wurde, bekam die Karpfenszene hier nochmal richtig Zulauf.
Gerade in der jungen Generation stiegen viele Jungangler gleich als "Carp-Hunter" ein und an bestimmten Plätzen standen fast täglich Brollies.

Auf meine Endgewichte hatte das anfangs aber noch keinen wesentlichen Einfluss.

Erst um 2010 fing ich dann die ersten 20kg Karpfen.

Damit hatte sich für mich die Karpfenangelei dann aber auch erledigt, weil mir der Trubel langsam zu bunt wurde.
Kleine Bivy-Dörfer, abgespannte Gewässer,   Angler die trotz Anfütterverbot direkt neben mir 2 Eimer Boilies/Partikel versenken wollen, während ich noch da fische etc. sind nicht so mein Geschmack.

Zwei meiner  Kumpel betreiben  das Karpfenangeln aber weiterhin und halten mich auf dem Laufenden.

Die fangen jetzt in den Gewässern wo wir früher stolz auf nen 20Pfünder waren , regelmäßig Karpfen der 20kg-Klasse.

Auch die 25kg haben sie  dort längst geknackt.

Im Moment scheint die Schallmauer seit einiger Zeit dort bei 30kg zu liegen.

Bin mal gespannt wie das noch weitergeht.


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2022)

Hi, Fische sind wie Du sagst zunehmend größer geworden. Ich habe 2005 mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen, da waren 15kg Fische eher noch selten bei uns, man konnte aber ein paar Stück im Jahr fangen, der Durchschnittsfisch hatte so 9 bis 11kg.
 In den umliegenden Gewässern waren die Fische tendenziell etwas größer, 20kg Fische gab es in einigen Gewässern, aber dann in der Regel nur wenige "Topfische" je Gewässer.
Heute kann man in den meisten Gewässern mit Aufwand regelmäßig 20kg Fische fangen, selbst in den Gewässern ohne nennenswerten Futtereintrag durch die Angler sind die Topfische über 25kg, bewegen sich teils Richtung 30kg.
In den Gewässern wo viel gefüttert wird geht's eher schon um 35kg.
Aus Erzählungen von Freunden, weiß ich, dass in den 90er Jahren die Fischanzahl bei uns wesentlich höher war, geschätzt ca. 2 bis 3fach, aber da waren 10kg Fische selten, der Schnitt so eher 6 bis 8kg.

Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

der Anstieg der Gewichte dürfte wohl verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Da können  schon einige Faktoren  zusammenkommen.

Der erste bestätigte 25kg Karpfen in Deutschland wurde ja schon 1977 in einem Warmwassereinlauf an der Weser gefangen.


----------



## phobos (30. Oktober 2022)

Hab als kleiner Junge eigentlich mit dem Karpfenfischen begonnen, das war vor über 30 Jahren, damals auch selektiv mit Mais am Haar, da war auch so um die 5kg normal. Hatten selber auch nen Naturweiher da waren schon andere eumel drin denke deutlich über 10kg, weis es aber nicht mehr so genau war noch ziemlich jung.
Liegt denke ich an dem extremen Füttern mit Boilies und auch das es insgesamt immer kürzere und wärmere Winter gibt.
Damals haben wir mit gekochtem Mais angefüttert und auch nicht die extremen Mengen, so das halt Fisch da war...
Man muss sich ja nur die fetten Wasserschweine ansehen die da so fotographiert werden, schön ist was anderes.
Finde  es auch lächerlich, dass immer das Gewicht angegeben wird anstatt der Länge, was sagt das aus? Das gut gemästet wurde?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2022)

Warum muss es immer nach Länge gehen, die Frage kann man genau so umdrehen? Ob nun jemand das Gewicht oder die Länge veröffentlicht ist doch in erster Linie wumpe


----------



## phobos (30. Oktober 2022)

Nein weil das extreme Gewicht in der Regel nur vom füttern kommt. Für einen künstlichen Gewinn an Länge müsste er auf die Streckbank...
Aber naja hab auch mal nen Bericht im gesehen wo Typen ihre Weiber extrem mästen und das geil finden...jedem das seine...
Keine Ahnung was Züchtung noch ausmacht vll sind die karpfen ja mittlerweile so getrimmt..


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe das mit dem Gewicht auch lange Zeit nicht verstanden, erst Recht nicht bei Raubfischen, was im europäischen Ausland weit verbreitet ist.
Aber inzwischen habe ich ne Idee worum es dabei geht.
Es ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied, ob Du einen Karpfen mit 1m und 12kg oder mit 36kg vor Dir hast, ebenso beim Hecht von 115 mit 6kg oder 16kg.

Grüße


----------



## Danielsu83 (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

Ich denke das hat verschiedene Gründe. 

Die Methoden zum Angeln auf Karpfen sind zum einem immer selektiver geworden und das Material besser.  Deswegen werden einfach mehr Karpfen im allgemeinen und damit auch mehr große Karpfen gefangen. 

Dann sind wir alle mittlerweile viel besser vernetzt und bekommen deshalb einfach viel mehr von dem mit was gefangen wird. Insbesondere da Karpfenangler meiner Meinung nach den größeren Geltungsdrang haben, kombiniert damit das mittlerweile jeder günstig ein gutes digitales Bild machen kann. Wenn man z.B. unsere Vereinsapp betrachtet verursachen die 10% Karpfenangler im Verein ca. 90% des Contents in allen Kategorien. 

Das bessere Nahrungsangebot trägt sicherlich auch seinen Teil dazu bei das Karpfen größer werden. Anderseits gabs doch schon immer die Legende von Kuno dem Killerkarpfen, den hat nur damals halt keiner gelandet. 

Außerdem sind Karpfen damals vermutlich auch deshalb weniger stark abgewachsen weil fast keiner diese zurückgesetzt hat, jetzt werden halt nur wenige entnommen. Die besonders schnell wachsenden und verfressenen bekommen halt jetzt nach dem ersten fangen nichts mit dem Knüppel über den Schädel, sondern schwimmen wieder und wachsen. 

Ich persönlich angel jetzt seit über 20 Jahren auf Karpfen, und kann für mich persönlich keinen klaren Trend feststellen. Gab immermal wieder bessere Jahre und schlechtere Jahre. Letztes Jahr war z.B. nicht so toll, dieses Jahr hatte ich viele extrem gute Wochenenden. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## glgl (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Der erste bestätigte 25kg Karpfen in Deutschland wurde ja schon 1977 in einem Warmwassereinlauf an der Weser gefangen.



Da erinnere ich mich immer noch gut dran… der war aber schon und lange danach was besonderes. Und was hab ich das Foto bestaunt. Wenn ich nicht ganz irre, 52 Pfd. 370gr hatte der. Bei Nienburg… mit Kartoffel… keine Ahnung warum das noch so in meinem Kopf drin ist…. Langzeitgedächtnis!? Ich war 13….


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


glgl schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz irre, 52 Pfd. 370gr hatte der


Da dürftest Du richtig liegen.

Ich hab das F&F-Heft mit der Fangmeldung noch irgendwo.

Der müsste so 115cm lang gewesen sein.  Der zweitschwersten Karpfen  des Fängers brachte es glaube ich auf 38Pfd, was damals aber auch schon eine echte Granate war.  Als dort  dann kein Warmwasser mehr eingeleitet wurde, hab ich nichts mehr von außergewöhnlichen  Fängen gelesen.

Der nächste 50Pfd, der durch die Medien ging, war dann BigBen aus dem Neckar.  Auch hier sollen  Kraftwerkseinläufe eine Rolle gespielt haben.

Überhaupt scheinen ja Gewässer im Südwesten der Republik überdurchschnittlich viele Großkarpfen zu produzieren.



jkc schrieb:


> Es ist nämlich ein riesen Unterschied, ob Du einen Karpfen mit 1m und 12kg oder mit 36kg vor Dir hast,


Das hast Du sicher recht,  wobei ich noch keinen 36kg Karpfen live gesehen habe.

Fische wurden aber schon immer nach Gewicht gehandelt, nicht nach Länge.  Das könnte da auch eine Rolle spielen.

Ich orientiere mich grundsätzlich auch eher an der Länge, weil die auch übers Jahr relativ konstant bleibt und Fische auch selten schrumpfen.

Beim Gewicht sieht das ganz anders aus. Bei großen  Karpfen  kann das Gewicht übers Jahr um mehrere Kilo rauf und runter gehen.

Vor der Laichzeit und im Herbst sind die meist besonders schwer.

Wenn ein Fisch gleich zu Beginn den Köder gefressen hat, ist er vermutlich auch leichter als wenn er schon den halben  Futterplatz leergefegt hat.  Bei Raubfischen kommt es auch drauf an, ob der Bauch voll oder leer ist.

Trotzdem setze ich ab und zu auch mal die Waage ein, wenn die Umstände günstig sind und mich das Gewicht interessiert.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Die Methoden zum Angeln auf Karpfen sind zum einem immer selektiver geworden und das Material besser.


Im letzten Jahrhundert waren schon einige markante Sprünge dabei.

In den letzten 20  Jahren hat sich an den Methoden m.M. bei uns in der Gegend da nur noch in kleinen Schritten was verbessert.
Aber wie Du gesagt hast,  die Anzahl der Karpfenangler und die Mediennutzung hat auch zugenommen.
Mittlerweile ist an einigen Gewässern hier auch das interne Nachtangelverbot gefallen, das hat aber für einen Teil der dortigen  Karpfenszene kaum was verändert.

Sind halt immer verschiedene Faktoren, die zusammen was bewirken.

Die letzten paar Jahre hat sich scheinbar  kaum was groß geändert.

Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Die Methoden zum Angeln auf Karpfen sind zum einem immer selektiver geworden und das Material besser. Deswegen werden einfach mehr Karpfen im allgemeinen und damit auch mehr große Karpfen gefangen.


Auf was beziehst Du die Aussage "immer selektiver", nur auf die Methoden? Ich habe in den 80er/90er auch viel auf Karpfen geangelt, erst mit Mais und Kartoffeln und anschließend vorzugsweise mit Frolic am Haar. Eine Woche vor dem Angeln bin ich an den See und habe einige Hände voll Frolic angefüttert. Nach der Woche bin ich dann nach Feierabend für 2-3 Stunden zum Angeln hin. Ich habe jedes mal 2-4 Karpfen gefangen. Aber keiner war schwerer als 7 Kg, eher leichter. Das Ganze hab ich auch irgendwann auch mal mit Boilies gemacht, mit einem ähnlich Ergebnis. Alle Karpfen wurden wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. Ich hatte auch damals nie gehört das in unseren Vereinsgewässern ( ca. 7 Stück, überwiegend ehemalige Baggerseen ) Karpfen mit Gewichten von > 12 Kg gefangen wurden. Ich war fest der Meinung das es dort keine großen Karpfen jenseits der 15 Kg gab. Ich habe dann mit dem Karpfenangeln dann aufgehört als einige Sportangler zum Karpfenangeln mit Säcke voller Boilies anreisten und dies im See versenkten. Irgendwann gabs dann auch vom Verein ein eingeschränktes Anfütterungsverbot. Der Nährstoffeintrag war einfach zu viel für das Gewässer. Wie es heute dort aussieht, weiß ich nicht. 
Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe glaube ich auch, das die Gewichtsexplosionen bei den Karpfen durch einen sehr großen z.T. proteinreichen Nahrungseintrag durch die Angler in die Gewässer verursacht wird und natürlich durch C&R. Durch diese Maßnahmen werden die Karpfen im See regelrecht gemästet.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


heinzi schrieb:


> Irgendwann gabs dann auch vom Verein ein eingeschränktes Anfütterungsverbot.


Bei uns war Vorfüttern an den meisten Gewässern ganz verboten, während des Angelns durfte dann im begrenzten Umfang zugefüttert werden.

Gab aber schon Karpfenangler , die z.B. in Videos frank und frei erzählt haben, dass sie in einer Woche erhebliche Mengen vorfüttern.

Mehr als viele Angler im ganzen Jahr so verbrauchen.

Hab auch selber mehrfach  beobachtet, wie z,B, ein Boot angerudert kam, dann zwei Mann simultan länger Zeit schaufelweise Mais und Boilies gestreut haben und wieder verschwunden sind.

Bei meinem Kumpel wollte sogar einmal einer 2 Eimer Futter direkt neben seinem Platz versenken,  während er  da noch geangelt hat.

Da gab es schon gewisse Auswüchse in der "Szene".

Mit ein Grund warum ich das Karpfenangeln dann gelassen habe.


----------



## Danielsu83 (31. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Auf was beziehst Du die Aussage "immer selektiver", nur auf die Methoden? Ich habe in den 80er/90er auch viel auf Karpfen geangelt, erst mit Mais und Kartoffeln und anschließend vorzugsweise mit Frolic am Haar. Eine Woche vor dem Angeln bin ich an den See und habe einige Hände voll Frolic angefüttert. Nach der Woche bin ich dann nach Feierabend für 2-3 Stunden zum Angeln hin. Ich habe jedes mal 2-4 Karpfen gefangen. Aber keiner war schwerer als 7 Kg, eher leichter. Das Ganze hab ich auch irgendwann auch mal mit Boilies gemacht, mit einem ähnlich Ergebnis. Alle Karpfen wurden wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. Ich hatte auch damals nie gehört das in unseren Vereinsgewässern ( ca. 7 Stück, überwiegend ehemalige Baggerseen ) Karpfen mit Gewichten von > 12 Kg gefangen wurden. Ich war fest der Meinung das es dort keine großen Karpfen jenseits der 15 Kg gab. Ich habe dann mit dem Karpfenangeln dann aufgehört als einige Sportangler zum Karpfenangeln mit Säcke voller Boilies anreisten und dies im See versenkten. Irgendwann gabs dann auch vom Verein ein eingeschränktes Anfütterungsverbot. Der Nährstoffeintrag war einfach zu viel für das Gewässer. Wie es heute dort aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
> Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe glaube ich auch, das die Gewichtsexplosionen bei den Karpfen durch einen sehr großen z.T. proteinreichen Nahrungseintrag durch die Angler in die Gewässer verursacht wird und natürlich durch C&R. Durch diese Maßnahmen werden die Karpfen im See regelrecht gemästet.



Primär auf die Methoden aber eben auch auf Köder, und das ganze drum herum. In den 80 igern war die ganze Boilieangelei noch "Geheimwissen" bzw. nicht so verbreitet, ebenso wie längere Ansitze usw. . Von den älteren Karpfenanglern in meinem Freudeskreis kenne ich noch die Geschichten wie schwierig es war an geeignete Köder + Material zu kommen. 

Das verlässliche Fangen von großen Karpfen funktioniert ungefähr nach folgender Formel (Wissen*Wissenanwenden+ (Gerät+ Köder))*Zeit am Wasser*Glück= Karpfen

Das mit dem Mästen und dem umkippen von Gewässern durch anfüttern halte ich persönlich aber ehrlich gesagt überwiegend für ein Gerücht. Bei dem was aus anderen Quellen an Biomasse/Nährstoffen in den Gewässern landet fällt das nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Das ganze Zeug kostet ja auch ein bissel was, ein Fischmehlboilie kommt schnell auf 5-7 € pro Kg egal ob gekauft oder selbst gerollt. Und die Anzahl der Karpfenangler die jedes Jahr mehrere Tausend € in Futter investieren ist echt begrenzt. Pellets gibts jetzt auch nicht geschenkt. Partikel und Pellets landen ja auch zum großen Teil eben nicht in den Karpfen sondern in allerei anderen Fischen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir hat sich die Karpfenangelei nicht verändert. Ich versuche immer noch alles über 5 Pfund nicht zu fangen. Das mache ich solange bis ich meine 5 Portionskarpfen im Jahr gefangen habe und dann wechsel ich zu anderen Fischarten


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> dem umkippen von Gewässern durch anfüttern halte ich persönlich aber ehrlich gesagt überwiegend für ein Gerücht.


Sehe ich auch so.   Zumindest an größeren Gewässern, Seen, Flüssen, Kanälen etc. .

Und die Mehrheit der Karpfenangler halte ich auch für durchaus vernünftig.

Ist vermutlich nur ein kleiner Teil, der manchmal etwas übertreibt.


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> In den 80 igern war die ganze Boilieangelei noch "Geheimwissen" bzw. nicht so verbreitet



Wenn die absolute Zahl an Karpfenanglern  zunimmt, wächst natürlich diese Minderheit mit.  

Kann schon kleinere Gewässer geben, wo zu viel Futter negative Auswirkungen haben kann.

Aber mehrere Zentner K3-Besatz pro Hektar sind auch nicht ganze ohne Wirkung. 

Da sollte m.E. schon beides im richtigen Verhältnis stehen.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ebenso wie längere Ansitze


Würde ich so bestätigen.

Dass Angler bis zu 2/3  Monate am Stück den selben Spot beangelt haben, hab ich in früheren Zeiten jedenfalls nicht mitbekommen. 

Damals galt 1 Woche schon als "long-session".


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich die Karpfenangelei nicht verändert. Ich versuche immer noch alles über 5 Pfund nicht zu fangen. Das mache ich solange bis ich meine 5 Portionskarpfen im Jahr gefangen habe und dann wechsel ich zu anderen Fischarten


Hallo,

ja, der Franke bevorzugt, zum Verzehr, die Karpfen zwischen 1,5 und 2 Kilo. Gertliche Pfannengrößen eben .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> zwischen 1,5 und 2 Kilo.


Wobei ein 2 Kilokarpfen vermutlich nur noch in die Pfanne passt, wenn es ein Aischgründer ist.

Ein Dinkelsbühler wäre wahrscheinlich  für normale Pfannen schon zu lang.

Über 2 kilo nehmen die meisten Gastwirtschaften hier vermutlich gar nicht an, die gehen dann in den Besatz..


----------



## Minimax2 (31. Oktober 2022)

hallo,

an meinem Hausgewässer haben wir seit der Kindheit vorgefüttert, angefüttert und gefangen. Mit der Stippe vorwiegend Weißfisch und mit der zweiten, grundsätzlich auf Grund, Karpfen, Schleien, große Brassen.
Wenn mal ein Fisch ausstieg, ab riss oder sonstwie flöten ging hieß es immer, es wäre ein kapitaler Karpfen oder zumindest Wels gewesen.
Wachen Auges ging man nebenbei am Wasser auch spazieren, heute nennt man das "spots erkunden". Was da manchmal verendet im Ufersaum lag war definitiv kapital.
Die Anfänge liegen nun 45 Jahre zurück - ich bin ganz sicher, auch damals gab es in der Elbe Karpfen jenseits der 30 Pfund. Ohne zusätzlich eingebrachtes Futter, ohne die ganz speziellen Montagen. Einer fing die Klopper zufällig, der andere wußte genau was er tat. 
Material, Zeit und gesetzliche Grenzen waren damals limitierend. Futter war überreichlich vorhanden, Fisch auch.

Heute fischt man mit anderem Gerät, ich kann nicht behaupten heute erfolgreicher zu sein. Die Karpfen sind nicht größer, länger oder schwerer.  Wir haben damals keinen Wind um die Fänge gemacht. Und heute auch nicht.

Ich denke also, die Karpfen (nach denen wurde ja gefragt) haben in den letzten Jahren keinen so gewaltigen Sprung gemacht. 

gruß


----------



## seatrout61 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann mich in den 80ern an einen auf Kartoffel gefangenen 9,5pfünder erinnern...größere Fische hatten wir (Kollege und ich) auch mal am Band, aber trotz Boot mit dem damals üblichen Gerät keine Chance, die aus dem breiten Schilfgürtel rauszubekommen...was dann mit Ausschlitzen oder gar mit Abriss endete...woraufhin wir diese frustrierende Art der Angelei dann auch einstellten.

Damals war so im Verein die Meinung bis 5kg in der Küche verwertbar, darüber nicht mehr....den 9,5er haben wir eine Hälfte geräuchert (richtig lecker) und die andere Hälfte auf Wunsch meiner Mutter als Karpfen blau (i-gitt) verzehrt.

Diese Saison hatte ich mit ähnlichem Gerät einen ca. 20-25 und einen 30-35erpfünder am Band und problemlos gekeschert...schwimmen wieder...entnommen habe ich einen 46cm/ca. 1,7 kg Karpfen, den wir geräuchert haben.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax2 schrieb:


> Ich denke also, die Karpfen (nach denen wurde ja gefragt) haben in den letzten Jahren keinen so gewaltigen Sprung gemacht.


Danke für die Info.  Muss auch nicht in jedem Gewässer ne gleiche Entwicklung geben.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Diese Saison hatte ich mit ähnlichem Gerät einen ca. 20-25 und einen 30-35erpfünder am Band und problemlos gekeschert.


Was war dann im Vergleich zu früher anders, wo ihr die Fische ja nicht in den Kescher bekommen  habt?


----------



## Waidbruder (31. Oktober 2022)

Wie ist es mit dem natürlich produzierten Nachwuchs der Karpfen? Habe mal gehört die ganz kleinen Jungkarpfen überleben strenge Winter eh nicht. Ist da was dran?


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Gehört habe ich das auch, rd. 50g vor dem Winter wurde mir als Mindestgewicht zum Überleben genannt.
Ob's stimmt kein Plan, aber für meine Hausgewässer weiß ich, dass da mindestens die letzten rd.15 Jahre immer auch Brut über den Winter kommt.

Grüße


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mästen und dem umkippen von Gewässern durch anfüttern halte ich persönlich aber ehrlich gesagt überwiegend für ein Gerücht. Bei dem was aus anderen Quellen an Biomasse/Nährstoffen in den Gewässern landet fällt das nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Das ganze Zeug kostet ja auch ein bissel was, ein Fischmehlboilie kommt schnell auf 5-7 € pro Kg egal ob gekauft oder selbst gerollt. Und die Anzahl der Karpfenangler die jedes Jahr mehrere Tausend € in Futter investieren ist echt begrenzt. Pellets gibts jetzt auch nicht geschenkt. Partikel und Pellets landen ja auch zum großen Teil eben nicht in den Karpfen sondern in allerei anderen Fischen


Ich gebe nur meine Erfahrung von vor 30-40 Jahren wieder und die damalige Meinung unserer Gewässerwarte. Als ich damals gesehen habe was an manchen Stellen rund um den See an Futter eingebracht wurde, ja da habe ich auch gedacht dass das nicht ohne Folgen bleiben kann. Große Mengen an Mais, Kartoffeln und Boilies und was weiß ich was so alles in den See geschüttet wurde. Das Ganze spielte sich natürlich im Nahbereich, also maximal in Wurfweite ab. Ein Boot war verboten und Futterboote gab es noch nicht. Einige haben dann darauf reagiert und fütterten mit Wurfrohren und Zwillen auf große Entfernungen, also fast Mitten im See, an. Karpfenangeln wurde da erst ja breitenmäßig richtig populär und jeder meinte unbedingt in großen Mengen anfüttern zu müssen um Fangerfolge zu haben. Gerade die Boilies waren schon selektiv, weil groß und hart. Der Mais wurde natürlich auch von den Weißfischen genommen, aber die Boilies nicht. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, das unser ansässiger Angelgerätehändler, der ebenfalls im Verein war, viel mit sehr großen Kartoffeln experimentiert hat. Das waren solche Kaliber wie man sie heute im Steakhaus als Beilage bekommt. Es gab auch mal hier und da einen zaghaften Biss darauf, aber es blieb nie ein Karpfen hängen. Er resümierte damals, das die Karpfen zu klein sind um diese Kartoffeln ins zu Maul bekommen.  
Wie würde sich denn erklären das heutzutage regelmäßig große Karpfen gefangen werden, die früher die absoluten Ausnahmefische waren? Wenn ich das noch richtig überschaue, ist doch der Angeldruck heute viel stärker als er früher war. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit dem natürlich produzierten Nachwuchs der Karpfen? Habe mal gehört die ganz kleinen Jungkarpfen überleben strenge Winter eh nicht. Ist da was dran?


Hallo,

dran ist da sicher etwas. Ablaichen tun ja die Karpfen, aber über den Winter kommen? Vielleicht bei den milden Wintern der letzten Jahre schon mal möglich.
Aber als ich früher noch Allrounder war und halt so 25 Jahre mal auf alles fischte, hatte ich nie einen wirklich kleinen Karpfen gefangen. Die kleinsten waren besetzte K2, also solche mit etwa 25-30 cm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vanner (31. Oktober 2022)

Es kommt immer mal wieder Karpfenbrut durch. Hängt viel von den Gewässern ab und dem Zeitpunkt der Laichzeit. Je früher das ist, um so mehr besteht die Chance zu überleben, da sie genug Zeit haben um an Gewicht zuzulegen.


----------



## Justin123 (31. Oktober 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Nein weil das extreme Gewicht in der Regel nur vom füttern kommt.


Kompletter Bullshit.

Warum es nach Gewicht geht? Eventuell weil karpfen keine "genormte" Form haben wie andere Fische? Oder würdest du perse einen kompakten 50 cm Karpfen mit 20 kg als klein bezeichnen und nen schlanken 10kg Fisch aus dem Fluss mit 1m Länge als groß? (Beispiel Zahlen!)

Besser erstmal informieren bevor man solchen Unsinn von sich gibt.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit dem natürlich produzierten Nachwuchs der Karpfen? Habe mal gehört die ganz kleinen Jungkarpfen überleben strenge Winter eh nicht. Ist da was dran?


Vor zwei Jahren habe ich an einem (nur an diesem!) unserer Vereinsweiher frisch geschlüpfte 5cm-Karpfen gefangen. Die gab es in Massen. Trotz relativ milder Winter behaupte ich, dass kein einziger durchgekommen ist. Sonst wäre wenigstens sporadisch mal ein Jungspund beim Fischen auf Rotauge/Brassen etc an den Haken gegangen.


----------



## phobos (31. Oktober 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Kompletter Bullshit.
> 
> Warum es nach Gewicht geht? Eventuell weil karpfen keine "genormte" Form haben wie andere Fische? Oder würdest du perse einen kompakten 50 cm Karpfen mit 20 kg als klein bezeichnen und nen schlanken 10kg Fisch aus dem Fluss mit 1m Länge als groß? (Beispiel Zahlen!)
> 
> Besser erstmal informieren bevor man solchen Unsinn von sich gibt.


Beitrag im Thema 'Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/live-vom-wasser-statusmeldungen.241738/post-5325466

Noch Fragen? Ist das normal oder würde ohne diesen futtereintrag  so ausschauen? Leider verstehst du nicht die kernaussage. Deshalb kurz, vielleicht einfacher für dich ... nur so fett weil gemästet. Deshalb für mich uninteressant und auch kein Grund zum posen..

Achja nur den Post genommen, weil noch im Gedächtnis nichts persönliches...


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Ja, solche Fische gibt's auch ohne Zufütterung, brauchst Dir nur die von mir geposteten Fänge ansehen, da sind solche Fische darunter, überwiegend aus Gewässern wo pro Karpfen und Jahr nichtmal 1kg Boilies reinfliegen.
Beispiel:





						Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

Na gut, was erzähle ich, die fressen einem echt die Haare vom Kopf und bei der Wanne war sicher auch noch nix mit laichen.




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Zugegeben kurz vorm ablaichen, aber die Statur ändert sich dabei nicht grundsätzlich.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Ja, solche Fische gibt's auch ohne Zufütterung,


Nahrungsreiches Gewässer , klimatisch gut gelegen, Herbstranzen etc,. 

Kein Grund an Deiner Aussage  zu zweifeln.


----------



## Justin123 (31. Oktober 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Beitrag im Thema 'Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/live-vom-wasser-statusmeldungen.241738/post-5325466
> 
> Noch Fragen? Ist das normal oder würde ohne diesen futtereintrag  so ausschauen? Leider verstehst du nicht die kernaussage. Deshalb kurz, vielleicht einfacher für dich ... nur so fett weil gemästet. Deshalb für mich uninteressant und auch kein Grund zum posen..
> 
> Achja nur den Post genommen, weil noch im Gedächtnis nichts persönliches...


Immernoch Bullshit
Jeder zweite Karpfen sieht im "Herbst" so aus, im Frühjahr sieht das wieder ganz anderst aus.

Schade das ich meine SD Karte letztens platt gemacht habe, ich könnte dir Drohnenaufnahmen von Karpfen aus dem Rhein zeigen, Fische die wahrscheinlich in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nicht einen Boilie oder einen Haken gesehen haben, da würden dir die Augen rausfallen wie Fett die sind, was für ein Kreuz die haben. Und das waren nicht wenige. Fische mit eindeutig mehr als 20 kg. Und willst du mir dann immernoch erzählen diese Karpfen sind wegen Futtereintrag so fett geworden? In einem riesen Gewässer wie dem Rhein? An dem so viele Karpfenangler angeln, an dem so viele teure nahrhafte Boiles reinfliegen weil sich das auch jeder leisten kann? 
Bevor du jetzt sagen willst es liegt am Mais den manche Flussangler in rauen Mengen füttern: Nein, von Kohlenhydraten wird kein Fisch so dick und der Mais bleibt sicher nicht in diesen Mengen liegen bis sich irgendwann mal ein Karpfen eingefunden hat!

Schau mal in den Norden wo das Wetter anderst ist als hier im Süden, kälter. Wo sind die ganzen gemästeten Karpfen da? Wenig Angler gibts da auch nicht.
Es hat schon seine Gründe das südlicher (mehr) Fische abwachsen, selbstverständlich spielt auch das Angelfutter eine Rolle aber das ist die geringste. Hauptsächlich ist das aufs Wetter zurück zu führen. Geh doch mal vor die Tür. Wir haben Anfang November und T-Shirt Wetter, die Fressphasen der Fische sind hier einfach deutlich länger und die Fische haben deutlich mehr Zeit Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen egal ob natürlich oder künstlich eingebracht.
Bei einem Winter wie vor 50 jahren könntest du noch so viel Futter in ein Gewässer schmeißen da würden trotzdem nicht solche Fische raus kommen.

Es gibt einfach Gewässer die produzieren dicke Fische auch ganz ohne künstlichem Nahrungseintrag. Ist nunmal so.


Ps. Ein Foto von EINEM Fisch als "beweiß" zu nutzen um deine Aussage zu untermauern? Merkst selbst oder? Oder bist du auch der Meinung an jedem übergewichtigen Menschen den du auf der Straße siehst ist nur Mc Donalds Schuld?

Mal abgesehen davon das die Gewichte bei Karpfen größtenteils aus dem Nacken/Kreuz kommen und nicht aus dem Bauch


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Das Gewässer aus dem der Fisch stammt hat ne Biomasseproduktion von mehreren 100 Tonnen pro Jahr und vermutlich landen da mit Abstand keine 200kg Boilies im Jahr drin.

Grüße


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube,
Das Karpfen nach Gewicht 'beurteilt' werden hat primär angelhistorische Gründe ohne tieferen Sinn:
Die spezialisierte Karpfenangelei kommt aus England, und dort wurden die Fische schon immer nach Gewicht beurteilt und verglichen (andere Spezies wie Rotaugen, Barsche, Barben, Döbel, Hechte ebenfalls).
Als das spezialisierte Karpfenangeln mit all seinen Traditionen und Fachtermini zu uns herüberschwappte, würde die Gewichtsmessung einfach mitübernommen.

Warum die Engländer das so gewählt bzw. festgelegt haben, weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute aber, die haben schon immer einen Hang dazu, Gewichte statt Längenmassen bzw. Geometrie zu verwenden, das sieht man ja im Angeln daran, das sie ja traditonellerweise nicht den Durchmessern von Schnüren angeben, sondern die Tragkraft. Oder bei Ruten geben sie die Aktion statt einer Beschreibung der Kurve bei Belastung in lbs an.
Und nicht nur beim Angeln: seit Jahrhunderten geben sie Kanonengrössen nicht als Kaliber an (also DM Lauf und Länge Lauf in DM) sondern eben als Geschssgewicht in lbs) vermutlich gibt es viele weitere solcher Beispiele.

Ich glaube also, das ganze geht auf die willkürliche Übernahme englischer Angeltradtitonen zurück, die Ihrerseits ebenso willkürlichvohne tieferen Sinn oder Absicht aus einer allgemeinen Tradition der Beschreibung technischer Sachverhalte durch Gewicht entstanden sind.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero (31. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> vermutlich gibt es viele weitere solcher Beispiele.


Eins fällt mir noch ein: die Angabe von Schrotgewichten für Flintenmunition auf Bleisortimenten zum Angeln. Swan shot, small game usw.


----------



## seatrout61 (31. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was war dann im Vergleich zu früher anders, wo ihr die Fische ja nicht in den Kescher bekommen  habt?



Die Schnur (von Gamakatsu in der 2. Saison), das bessere Vorfachmaterial und kein breiter Schilfgürtel (vor dem wir damals geangelt haben, weil die da drin steckten)...der Dicke 30-35er flüchtete in die Seemitte, wo er sich problemlos ausdrillen ließ, Tragkraft 9,xx kg, Geflecht-Vorfach 15lbs...der 20-25er kam auf derselben Montage, aber der verfing sich tatsächlich Unterwasser noch in alten Stegresten, die Schnur war sichtlich mitgenommen, hat aber gehalten.

Ruten und Rollen sind die von damals.

Der Dicke https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-3669#post-5291674
Der 20-25er https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-3790#post-5319377


----------



## Floma (31. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja, solche Fische gibt's auch ohne Zufütterung, brauchst Dir nur die von mir geposteten Fänge ansehen, da sind solche Fische darunter, überwiegend aus Gewässern wo pro Karpfen und Jahr nichtmal 1kg Boilies reinfliegen.


Unsere Seen werden auch nicht groß befüttert. Dazu fehlt die vereinsinterne Karpfen-Szene. Zum fressen finden die Fische - darunter ein beachtlicher Altkarpfen-Bestand - aber augenscheinlich genug. Dass die Landwirtschaft in unmittelbarer Peripherie nicht mehr alles verspritzen darf, hat sicherlich seinen Anteil.

Milde, kürzere Winter und weniger Pflanzenschutz in den Gewässern. Ich bin kein Biologe, für mich sieht es trotzdem so aus, als ob das Pflanzenwachstum davon profitiert und damit natürlich auch die, die in der Nahrungskette folgen.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Wobei Nährstoffeintrag durch Landwirtschaft halt auch son Thema ist


----------



## Allround-Angler (31. Oktober 2022)

Markus Pelzer hat mal in einem Vortrag darauf hingewiesen, dass Karpfen durchaus sehr fett sein können allein von Naturnahrung.
Und ja, es gibt auch kommerzielle Karpfengewässer, wo die Hängebauchschweinchen regelrecht gemästet werden.
Die Lebenserwartung von schnell hochgemästeten Karpfen sei allerdings auch deutlich geringer, hat Mark Dörner mal erwähnt.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Hm, ich kenne Fische dieser Art, die sind an die 40 Jahre alt und haben in den letzten rd. 15 Jahren ihr Gewicht fast verdoppelt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Beitrag im Thema 'Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/live-vom-wasser-statusmeldungen.241738/post-5325466
> 
> Noch Fragen? Ist das normal oder würde ohne diesen futtereintrag  so ausschauen? Leider verstehst du nicht die kernaussage. Deshalb kurz, vielleicht einfacher für dich ... nur so fett weil gemästet. Deshalb für mich uninteressant und auch kein Grund zum posen..
> 
> Achja nur den Post genommen, weil noch im Gedächtnis nichts persönliches...



Überleg mal was an Natürlicher Nahrung (Stickstoff -> Nahrungskette) aus anderen Quellen  in so einen See fliegt und dir wird schnell klar das die Boilies gar nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen....


----------



## heinzi (1. November 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach Gewässer die produzieren dicke Fische auch ganz ohne künstlichem Nahrungseintrag. Ist nunmal so.


Das stimmt so, aber auch nur wenn das Gewässer genug und ausreichende Mengen an Nahrung bereitstellt. Es ist doch klar, das ein Fisch ohne ein großes Nahrungsangebot nicht fett wird. Ich kenne bzw. kannte Gewässer wo es solch ein Angebot nicht gab. Die Fische darin waren allesamt kleinwüchsig. Die Gewässer waren meistens frisch ausgehobene Kiesgruben wo sich Flora und Fauna noch nicht richtig entwickelt hatte. Also, ohne ein Übermaß an kalorienreiche Kost wird der Karpfen auch nicht fett. Der Karpfen ist halt auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> das die Boilies gar nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen.


Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.

Kommt schon auch auf die Qualität der Nahrung an.  

Ich glaube z.B. nicht, dass die Fische im Euro-Aqua , Rainbow Lake etc. allein mit Naturnahrung so groß geworden wären.

Auch bei 40kg+ Karpfen aus einem 5h Baggersee, der durchgängig von Karpfenanglern befischt wird, dürfte der Boilieeintrag nicht ganz unbeteiligt sein. 

Gibt aber eben auch Gewässer von 5000h , wo zwar auch viel gefischt und gefüttert wird, aber das  dann schon weniger ins Gewicht fällt.

Auch in Naturgewässern können die Fische wahrscheinlich hohe Gewichte erreichen, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen. 

Interessanterweise habe ich noch keine Rekordfischmeldungen aus der Schwarzmeerregion gehört, was als natürliches Herkunftsgebiet der Karpfen genannt wird. Aber das muss nichts heißen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
> 
> ...


och die gab es schon in den 90igern
von hier .





						Photo gallery - Raduta Lake
					

Beautifull landscapes and fish from raduta Lake.



					www.radutalake.ro


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


angler1996 schrieb:


> och die gab es schon in den 90igern


Hast schon recht.

Ist zwar nicht unbedingt ein natürliches Gewässer, aber die Lage kommt hin.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Naja, Euro -Aqua taugt jetzt wenig als Vergleich zum Normalen Baggersee um die Ecke. Die betreiben eher extensive Fischzucht in der geangelt wird.  Beim Rainbowlake hast du wenn ich mich recht entsinne ein begrenzte Anzahl an Angelplätzen und damit Angler auf 46 ha, dafür rundherum Landwirtschaft und dichten Baumbestand, Futtereintrag durch die Angler wird vermutlich bei unter 10 % liegen.

Habe mir aber gerade mal die Präsi zur Studie vom IGB zum Thema anfüttern aufgemacht, um mal ein paar Fakten zu liefern....

Am besten für das Abwachsen von Karpfen ist Naturnahrung, Boilies schneiden da schon deutlich schlechter ab... Auf 56 Tage betrachtet war der Gewichtszuwachs durch Boilies ungefähr halb so hoch wie bei reiner Naturnahrung, die haben die Karpfen in Becken gehalten und gefüttert.

Karpfenangler füttern übrigens im Schnitt ca. 86 Kilo Boilies pro Jahr, was sich Größenmässig mit dem deckt was ich an anderer Stelle gehört habe.

Als Fazit kann man laut Studie ziehen das Futtereintrag durch Karpfenangler nur in kleinen Nährstoffarmen Gewässern ein nenneswerten Effekt auf das Gewässer hat.  

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Justin123 (1. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Das stimmt so, aber auch nur wenn das Gewässer genug und ausreichende Mengen an Nahrung bereitstellt. Es ist doch klar, das ein Fisch ohne ein großes Nahrungsangebot nicht fett wird. Ich kenne bzw. kannte Gewässer wo es solch ein Angebot nicht gab. Die Fische darin waren allesamt kleinwüchsig. Die Gewässer waren meistens frisch ausgehobene Kiesgruben wo sich Flora und Fauna noch nicht richtig entwickelt hatte. Also, ohne ein Übermaß an kalorienreiche Kost wird der Karpfen auch nicht fett. Der Karpfen ist halt auch nur ein Mensch.


Es ging in meiner Aussage auch nicht um jedes Gewässer.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Karpfenangler füttern übrigens im Schnitt ca. 86 Kilo Boilies pro Jahr, was sich Größenmässig mit dem deckt was ich an anderer Stelle gehört habe.


Ist schon ne große Menge!
Bei uns am See, der typische Baggersee von nebenan, verklappen die Karpfenfreunde lieber ihren verrotteten und stinkenden Mais, weil billiger.
Mit ein Paar Boilies wird allenfalls aktiv gefischt.
Da kommen Leute ans Wasser, für ein Wochenende und kippen als erstes mal ca. 50 Kg davon ab, viel hilft ja viel, weiß doch jeder!
Von Tauchern habe ich ich schon Filme gesehen mit diesen "Futter-Müll" Stellen.
Die Taucher, weil ahnungslos, haben gar nicht kapiert was sich da auf mehren Quadratmetern zeigt und erzählten etwas Grundstellen mit Pilzbewuchs.
Nur unter Wasser wachsen keine Pilze, sondern dies sind dann Bakterienrasen.
Dieses vergammelte Futter wird auch von keinem Fisch mehr gefressen, sondern trägt nur noch zur Überdüngung des Gewässers bei.
Zusätzlich mit den nie entnommenen Karpfen ist dies dann Biomasse, Nährstoffe.
Karpfen und ihre Angler sind eine Pest fürs Gewässer!
Bei uns sind übrigens Karpfen von 20-30 Kg normal.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> um mal ein paar Fakten zu liefern....


Könnte man aber auch aus einer IGB-Arbeit zum Thema Wachstum und Gesundheit bei Karpfen zitieren.

Dort steht u.a.  dass Zufütterung mit Fischpellets und HNV-Boilies zu einem signifikant erhöhten Wachstum führte.

Das waren allerdings Versuche in Becken, wo verschieden Futtermittel mit und ohne Zufütterung von Naturnahrung verabreicht wurden.

Ich kann mir aber auch in freier Wildbahn gut vorstellen, dass Karpfen in nahrungsreichen Gewässern ohne Zufütterung nicht ganz die Spitzengewichte erreichen, wie an Gewässern wo zusätzlich noch hochwertiges Futter mit reinkommt.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Naja, Euro -Aqua taugt jetzt wenig als Vergleich zum Normalen Baggersee um die Ecke.


Eigentlich schon, denn im normalen Baggersee um die Ecke werden die Karpfen ja eben nicht so groß.  Warum wohl?



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Karpfenangler füttern übrigens im Schnitt ca. 86 Kilo Boilies pro Jahr,


Wenn ich bei dieser Umfrage mitgemacht hätte, wäre der Schnitt wohl deutlich gesunken.  
Aber ich war auch mehr Fallensteller.

Wir haben hier in der Gegend einen kleineren  privaten  Baggersee von ca. 8 ha, .  Dort stehen an Wochenenden immer so 8 -10 Bivies und nicht immer die gleichen. Wenn man diese Zahlen aufs Jahr hochrechnet, kommt schon einiges zusammen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Karpfen und ihre Angler sind eine Pest fürs Gewässer!


Kommt zwar m.E. durchaus auch auf die jeweiligen Gewässer und Leute an, aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das manchmal zutrifft.

Müssen aber nicht zwangsläufig Großkarpfen und ihre Hunter sein.

Wenn aus einem 6h Baggersee jedes Jahr fast eine Tonne Karpfen entnommen werden, könnte man Deine Meinung auch bei diesem Gewässer durchaus nicht abwegig finden.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn aus einem 6h Baggersee jedes Jahr fast eine Tonne Karpfen entnommen werden, könnte man Deine Meinung auch bei diesem Gewässer durchaus nicht abwegig finden


Ich habe bei uns noch nie gehört, oder gesehen, dass dort überhaupt ein Karpfen entnommen wurde, die sind heilig!
Im letzten Herbst kam ich mal zu einer morgendlichen Vermessungssession dazu.
Ein bekannter Guide hockte da mit seinen zwei Kunden, Ergebnis 7 Fische, der Letzte wurde auch gerade erst gedrillt als ich dazu kam.
Von diesen Fischen hatten 5 Stück über 20kg, der Schwerste 29 kg.
Nur weil ich den Kerl schon seit seinem 14ten Lebensjahr kenne, durfte ich auch ein paar Bilder, von den hässlichen adipösen Fischen machen.
Ein paar Fische haben auch Namen und wurden schon zig mal gefangen.
Der Pro hat mir erzählt, dass sich so mancher der bekannten Fische gleich ergibt, sobald er gehakt wird, weil sie das Prozedere wohl schon gut kennen!
Leider kann ich die Bilder aus persönlichen Gründen hier nicht zeigen. Außerdem will ich hier mein Hausgewässer nicht bekannter machen, als es ohnehin schon ist.
Dies würde nur noch mehr von den Heuschrecken anziehen!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Außerdem will ich hier mein Hausgewässer nicht bekannter machen, als es ohnehin schon ist.


Absolut nachvollziehbar.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ergebnis 7 Fische, der Letzte wurde auch gerade erst gedrillt als ich dazu kam. Von diesen Fischen hatten 5 Stück über 20kg, der Schwerste 29 kg.


Sagt aber noch nichts über die Fischdichte bezogen auf die Seefläche aus und ob die Karpfen das Ökosystem dort negativ beeinflussen.

Ich hab schon in Großkarpfengewässern (low-stock) geangelt, wo auch andere Fische wie Schleie und Rotfeder gut hochkamen und  Wassertrübung, Pflanzenwuchs usw.  aus meiner Sicht absolut in Ordnung waren.

In kleineren Gewässern, wo jedes Jahr  einige Zentner K3 pro Hektar rein und raus wandern, sieht das aus meiner Sicht meist schon anders aus und solche Gewässer meide ich erst recht.

Kommt halt immer auf die jeweiligen Umständen an.

Pauschal verteufeln würde ich da niemand.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Absolut nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...


bleibt mal bei dem letztet Satz, bitte ,-))

wie Futter wirkt, hängt doch massgeblich von Qualität ab , die Menge der "Hunta" kippt Billigmasse ab, davon wird kein Karpfen fett;-)) nur die Wasserqualität nicht besser - insofern könnte das auch negative Wirkung auf die Bestandsentwicklung haben


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,

zu viele Karpfen pro Wasserfläche können ein Gewässer auch negativ beeinflussen, selbst wenn sie weder gefüttert werden  noch drauf gefischt wird.

Deshalb gibt es im Ausland auch Gewässer wo jeder Karpfen zu entnehmen ist und das Zurücksetzen unter Strafe steht.


----------



## Minimax2 (1. November 2022)

hallo,

ich mach mich sicher unbeliebt - weil es ging ja um die Karpfen. 

Wenn ich mir die Beiträge hinsichtlich der Futtermassen, die "abgekippt" werden so durchlese, dann muss ich einfach auch darauf hinweisen, dass es beim Feedern eigentlich auch nicht anders zugeht (was für ein Satz!) .

Ich mag mich irren, aber 5 - 6 Kilo Futter gehen doch per Futterkorb am Tag pro Angler auch locker in den Teich? Nun müßten ja Rotauge, Brasse und Co dann in den Jahren auch gewaltige Gewichtszunahmen generiert haben? 
Aber von den 4-Kg-Plötzen hab zumindest ich nix mitbekommen...

Irgendwie steh ich da vor einem Rätsel...

Gruß


----------



## Mescalero (1. November 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Ich mag mich irren, aber 5 - 6 Kilo Futter gehen doch per Futterkorb am Tag pro Angler auch locker in den Teich?


Niemals! Ein Bruchteil dessen. Die größte Menge Futter, die ich jemals angerührt und dann auch verklappt habe, war eine 1000g Tüte (trocken).

Normalerweise mische ich für 3 oder 4 Stunden Feedern vielleicht 250 Gramm an, mehr nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax2 schrieb:


> Ich mag mich irren, aber 5 - 6 Kilo Futter gehen doch per Futterkorb am Tag pro Angler auch locker in den Teich?


Sort wo ich unterwegs bin, würdest Du gewaltig irren. Da läge Mescalero richtig.

Kann aber Dir natürlich ganz anders aussehen.



Minimax2 schrieb:


> un müßten ja Rotauge, Brasse und Co dann in den Jahren auch gewaltige Gewichtszunahmen generiert haben?


Wenn Stippfutter ähnlich hohe Nährwerte hätte wie HNV-Boilies müsste das so sein.

Ich hab in Gewässern wo viel mit Boilies auf Karpfen gefischt wird allerdings tatsächlich schon  auch ziemlich große Friedfische gefangen.

Kann aber auch Zufall sein.  Diese Gewässer sind nämlich an sich relativ nährstoffreich.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist schon ne große Menge!
> Bei uns am See, der typische Baggersee von nebenan, verklappen die Karpfenfreunde lieber ihren verrotteten und stinkenden Mais, weil billiger.
> Mit ein Paar Boilies wird allenfalls aktiv gefischt.
> Da kommen Leute ans Wasser, für ein Wochenende und kippen als erstes mal ca. 50 Kg davon ab, viel hilft ja viel, weiß doch jeder!
> ...


Hallo Jürgen, 

normalerweise schätze ich deine Beiträge ja sehr aber hier wirds jetzt etwas albern. 

Laut der IGB Studie auf die Fishhawk und ich uns hier an der einen oder anderen Stelle sind Partikel etwas mehr und ungefähr 90 Kilo pro Jahr und Angler so grob aus dem Kopf ohne da jetzt nochmal detaliert nachgeschaut zu haben. Hast du die 50 Kilo eigentlich gewogen oder grob mit dem Auge geschätzt ? Ich mein so ein m3 Maiskörner wiegt ungefähr 300 Kilo, das sind also 150 Liter an Volumen. Jetzt haben die ihren Mais auch noch Quellen lassen und Aufgekocht damit er besser zeiht, also kommen da noch mal 100 Liter Wasser zu. Kräftige Jungs mit Großen Autos die ihr da habt. 

Achja, 25 Kilo Mais kosten günstig irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15 € , plus die Energie fürs kochen, etwas Salz und Zucker dazu biste auch bei einer netten Summe. Die meisten arbeiten mit einem Partikelmix da bist du schnell bei über 2€ pro Kilo. 

Um 10 Kilo Partikel mix abzukochen bietet sich übrigens ein Einkochautomat an, der ist dann aber auch gut voll. 5 Kilo Partikelmix machen übrigens mit Flüsigkeit bei mir einen 17 Liter Eimer voll. 

Auch die Geschichten von Boilie-Bergen und Futterstellen wo übermäßig gefüttert wurde habe ich schon häufiger gehört, habe mal auf einer Mitgliederversammlung jedem Pulanergartenbesucher einen 100 für ein solches Video geboten, bekommen habe ich kein einziges...

Laut Studie des IGB ist ein relevanter Einfluss durch Karpfenangler bei eutrophen Seen (also die mit dem guten Karpfenbestand und den Karpfenanglern ) eher nicht gegeben. 

Und natürlich werden auch in diesen Gewässern Karpfen in Küchengröße und andere Fische entnommen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber auch in freier Wildbahn gut vorstellen, dass Karpfen in nahrungsreichen Gewässern ohne Zufütterung nicht ganz die Spitzengewichte erreichen, wie an Gewässern wo zusätzlich noch hochwertiges Futter mit reinkommt.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich schon, denn im normalen Baggersee um die Ecke werden die Karpfen ja eben nicht so groß.  Warum wohl?



Naja, zum einen habe ich ja gesagt das der Euro-Aqua als Vergleich kaum taugt, da wird extrem viel gefüttert, sowohl vom Betreiber als auch den Gästen in einer Form das du es an einem normalen See nicht erleben wirst. Zum anderen liegt der klimatisch günstiger und wir gezielt mit großen Wildfängen besetzt.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> da wird extrem viel gefüttert, sowohl vom Betreiber als auch den Gästen in einer Form das du es an einem normalen See nicht erleben wirst. Zum anderen liegt der klimatisch günstiger und wir gezielt mit großen Wildfängen besetzt.


Ich habe auch nur geschrieben, dass ich bezweifle, dass die Karpfen dort so schwer würden, wenn  nicht mit Boilies etc. zugefüttert wurden.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ist ein relevanter Einfluss durch Karpfenangler


Ich bin  der Meinung, dass ein übermäßig hoher Karpfenbestand negativere Einflüsse auf Gewässer haben kann als die Boilies der Karpfenangler,

Aber das habe ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe auch nur geschrieben, dass ich bezweifle, dass die Karpfen dort so schwer würden, wenn  nicht mit Boilies etc. zugefüttert wurden.


Ich glaube wir reden da etwas aneinander vorbei. Das am Euro-Aqua der Futtereintrag eine relevante Größe ist und die Ökologie massiv beeinträchtigt ist klar.

Aber den See taugt nicht als Vergleich noch lässt sich davon irgendwas ableiten. Der Euro Aqua ist vom typischen Deutschen Vereinsbaggersee in jederlei Hinsicht soweit weg, wie z.B. ein Zuchtweiher für Karpfen im Aischgrund, oder ein Zuchtgehege für Lachse in der Ostsee.

Ich würde lieber sagen das die Karpfen ab einer gewissen Bestandsgröße das Gewässer verändern. Sie trüben es z.B. ein mit allen Vor und Nachteilen die das mit sich bringt.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> wie z.B. ein Zuchtweiher für Karpfen im Aischgrund,


Völlig richtig.

Bei Aischgründer Karpfen darf nur in begrenztem Umfang und nur mit heimischem Getreide (kein Mais!!!) zugefüttert werden. Pellets etc. wären nicht erlaubt und die Fischanzahl pro Hektar ist auch begrenzt.   

Ich weiß zwar worauf Du raus willst, aber hier in der Gegend gibt es kleine Vereinsbaggerseen, die ähnlich bewirtschaftet und befischt werden wie Paylakes.  Außer dass sie nicht für jeden zugänglich sind.   Soll es auch in anderen Regionen geben, was ich so gehört habe. Also so weit hergeholt finde ich das gar nicht. 

Dass ihr das bei Euch in den Gewässern nie so weit kommen lassen würdet, glaube ich Dir aber gerne .

Du weißt ja, dass ich ziemlich viel von Eurer Vereinsarbeit halte, die Du hier im Board so schilderst.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Niemals! Ein Bruchteil dessen. Die größte Menge Futter, die ich jemals angerührt und dann auch verklappt habe, war eine 1000g Tüte (trocken).
> 
> Normalerweise mische ich für 3 oder 4 Stunden Feedern vielleicht 250 Gramm an, mehr nicht.



Naja, das ja nur die Trockenmasse, bei Boilies und Partikeln gehts immer um das fertige Produkt das eben nicht zu 100% trocken ist. Sagen wir Feucht sind das bei dir 360 Gramm Stippfuter, oder 120 Gramm pro Stunde. Laut IGB fütterst du damit pro Stunde ähnlich viel wie Karpfenangler.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

Daniel83
Ich habe heute Abend keine Zeit mehr hier groß was zu schreiben.
Nur soviel, ich nehme deine Paulanerwette an, da ich derzeit sowieso etwas knapp bei Kasse bin.
Ansonsten morgen mehr dazu und eine PN zum Video!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Laut IGB fütterst du damit pro Stunde ähnlich viel wie Karpfenangler.


Dass Stipper oder Feeder tage- bis wochenlang kiloweise Vorfüttern ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.  

Die füttern i.d.R. nur wenn sie auch angeln.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar worauf Du raus willst, aber hier in der Gegend gibt es kleine Vereinsbaggerseen, die ähnlich bewirtschaftet und befischt werden wie Paylakes.  Außer dass sie nicht für jeden zugänglich sind.   Soll es auch in anderen Regionen geben, was ich so gehört habe. Also so weit hergeholt finde ich das gar nicht.



Einen Vergleich mit dem Euro-Aqua halte ich trotzdem für gleich. Hatte mich mal mit der Anlage beschäftigt und das war außerhalb jeden Maßstabes im Vergleich mit dem Paylake üblichen. Das ist eher eine Art schlecht geführter Forellenpuff für Karpfen.

Sowie ich die Studie vom IGB verstehe ist in den Futtermenge der Angler pro Angelstunde das Vorfüttern mit drin.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daniel83
> Ich habe heute Abend keine Zeit mehr hier groß was zu schreiben.
> Nur soviel, ich nehme deine Paulanerwette an, da ich derzeit sowieso etwas knapp bei Kasse bin.
> Ansonsten morgen mehr dazu und eine PN zum Video!
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

die Wette ist 6 Jahre alt und Vereinsintern. Ich bin aber auf das Video gespannt. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die ihren Mais auch noch Quellen lassen und Aufgekocht damit er besser zeiht, also kommen da noch mal 100 Liter Wasser zu. Kräftige Jungs mit Großen Autos die ihr da habt.



Du musst mir nicht erklären, wieviel Mais wiegt, das weiß ich selber.
Früher habe ich Fässer mit gegorenen Mais nämlich in den Wald geschleppt, als Kirrung für die Sauen.
So, und wenn ich jetzt an meinem See Typen treffe, die zwei solcher blauen Fässer, allerdings die kleinen blauen mit nur 50l Inhalt auf ihrem Anhänger stehen haben.
Diese auch noch aufgebläht aussehen, weil der Deckel sich schon wölbt, dann weiß ich auch wieviel da drin ist, von dem Dreck.
Und ja, die Jungs haben alle große Autos, VW Busse und sogar Sprinter und wie schon gesagt z.T. noch einen Hänger dabei.

Ein anderes Erlebnis, da habe ich Einen gesehen der dabei war einen dritten großen Malereimer vom Boot aus abzukippen, als ich ein Geschrei angestimmt habe.
Ich kann bei sowas nicht zuschauen!

Was erzählst du da überhaupt von Kochen, nix brauchst du da Kochen?
Wenn du sone Tonne zu zwei Drittel mit Bruchmais (der Billigste!) auffüllst, bestenfalls noch warmes Wasser drauf kippst und dann noch ein paar Wochen bis Monate in die Sonne stellst, dann hast du die "Zubereitung" welche diese Angler pflegen.
Der Mais ist dann vergoren, der Deckel bleibt dabei natürlich offen und nur aufgelegt.
Manchmal entwickelt sich dabei oberflächlich sogar Schimmel, dieser wird dann abgeschöpft.
Diese Pampe riecht dann atemberaubend und die Typen stehen drauf!
Ich hoffe jetzt keine Gebrauchsanleitung für Nachahmer geschrieben zu haben!
Video kommt gleich, das du die Wette nicht halten magst habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Macht aber nix, ich erwarte nur, dass du hier nie irgendwo schreibst, wo sich diese Untaten abspielen, bzw. nicht mit deinen Kumpels dort einfällst!
Wegen mir kannst du so viele Studien bemühen wie du willst, mir reicht es was ich mit eigenen Augen sehe, bzw. mir zugetragen wird, oder sogar von diesen Gestalten selbst erzählt wird!
Der Film, den ich eigentlich sehen wollte war sowieso nix.

Nichts für ungut, aber lebt du nur weiter in deiner netten Karpfenangler Welt, wo Mais gekocht, gezuckert und aromatisiert wird und natürlich auch nur im Maßen angefüttert wird.

Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. November 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber sagen das die Karpfen ab einer gewissen Bestandsgröße das Gewässer verändern. Sie trüben es z.B. ein mit allen Vor und Nachteilen die das mit sich bringt.


Es gibt keine Vorteile von trübem Wasser.

Bei uns wurde leider auch zum Karpfen-Überbesatz gegriffen um den Pflanzenwuchs unten zu halten. Ergebnis ist eine tote Pfütze, keine natürliche Vermehrung der früher zahlreichen Schleien und Hechte, selbst Weissfische laichen nicht mehr ausreichend. Das zieht immense Kosten für Besätze nach sich und durch die fehlenden Pflanzen, fällt eine komplette Nahrungskette weg.

Persönlich konnte ich dem Karpfenangeln nie etwas abgewinnen weil Karpfen für mich ein bißchen wie manche Nutztiere sind. Die wenigen, die ich übers Jahr fange, gehen praktisch ausnahmslos auf kleine Spinnköder beim Zanderangeln (Zander sind die einzigen Fische, die mit der trüben Plörre halbwegs klar kommen) und sind meistens richtig dürr. Anfüttern ist verboten, natürliche Nahrung fehlt, Entnahme von Krapfen über 4 kg ebenfalls verboten (oberhohl und auch noch illegal), deshalb stapeln sich die armen Wasserschweinchen und müssen alles fressen was sie irgendwie erwischen können. Für die meisten Gewässer ist so eine Viehaltung einfach shice.


----------



## seatrout61 (1. November 2022)

Wir hatten diesen heißen Sommer an einigen Vereins-Gewässern Anfütterverbot und teilweise komplettes Angelverbot...einschl Fischsterben, trotz aufwändiger Pumpaktion zur Sauerstoffzufuhr.

Anfüttern ist an den Kleingewässern auf nen 1/2 Liter und an den größeren Seen auf 2 ltr. pro Angler/Tag begrenzt....da ich mich daran halte, habe ich ca. 5Kg Boilies und ca. 6kg Pellets verbraucht.

Alles in Maßen...man muss es nicht gleich übertreiben!


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du musst mir nicht erklären, wieviel Mais wiegt, das weiß ich selber.
> Früher habe ich Fässer mit gegorenen Mais nämlich in den Wald geschleppt, als Kirrung für die Sauen.
> So, und wenn ich jetzt an meinem See Typen treffe, die zwei solcher blauen Fässer, allerdings die kleinen blauen mit nur 50l Inhalt auf ihrem Anhänger stehen haben.
> Diese auch noch aufgebläht aussehen, weil der Deckel sich schon wölbt, dann weiß ich auch wieviel da drin ist, von dem Dreck.
> ...



Moin Jürgen, 

du hast also verschimmelten Mais illegal im Wald entsorgt ? Ich bin schockiert !

Bezüglich der Wette ist schon klar das es was anderes ist wenn ich sowas intern im Verein raußhaue oder in nem Forum mit unbegrenzten Nutzern. An der Stelle Herzlichen Dank für dein Video, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind wirklich was erkennen außer dem Bakterienrasen kann man da nicht sehen. Da kann alles mögliche vor sich rum schimmeln. 

Bei deinen 2 blauen 50 Literfässern komme ich auf maximal 25 Kg Mais trocken Masse. Und sie haben doch rein technisch alles richtig gemacht wenn sie den Mais zum Quellen und Gären gebracht haben. Ob du es jetzt mit Kochen machst oder den Eimer einmal mit kochendem Wasser aufschüttest und den dann lange in die Sonne stellst ist am Ende das gleich. Wer den Aufwand betreibt, gibt sich da auch die Mühe das ganze Möglichst attraktiv zu gestalten. Übrigens auch die Faßmethode erfodert einen Gewissen Logistik Aufwand, ich meine du schwallerst hier von 4 solchen Fässern pro Tag, macht 8-12 pro Wochenende da wird der Hänger schnell voll. Dann brauchst du noch im Garten Platz um so 100 von denen im Frühjahr fertig zumachen damit du übers Jahr kommst.

Das mit dem Schimmel an der Oberfläche ist übrigens das was an Bruch und Staub an der Oberfläche schwimmt und deswegen schimmelt weil es nicht komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist. Das kannst du wirklich einfach abschöpfen. 

Naja, wenn du an Studien nicht interessiert bist sagt es über dich doch nur aus das du nicht an Fakten interessiert bist und einfach mal deine unfundierte Meinung in die Welt brüllen möchtest. Macht es halt schwer eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen. 

Ich habe übrigens gar kein Interesse daran irgendwo einzufallen. 

Kann dir aber als Karpfenangler versichern das die meisten da tatsächlich einen beachtlichen Aufwand praktizieren um gescheite Partikel zuzubereiten bzw. um dem Hobby nachzugehen. Auch das mit Bruchmais findet wohl primär im Paulanergarten statt, habe ich so noch nirgendwo im großen Still gesehen. Weder in Büchern, noch in Filmen oder Zeitschriften auch nicht auf Messen oder in den entsprechenden Shops oder am Wasser und ich bin wirklich viel Angeln und ganz gut vernetzt.  


Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Vorteile von trübem Wasser.
> 
> Bei uns wurde leider auch zum Karpfen-Überbesatz gegriffen um den Pflanzenwuchs unten zu halten. Ergebnis ist eine tote Pfütze, keine natürliche Vermehrung der früher zahlreichen Schleien und Hechte, selbst Weissfische laichen nicht mehr ausreichend. Das zieht immense Kosten für Besätze nach sich und durch die fehlenden Pflanzen, fällt eine komplette Nahrungskette weg.
> 
> Persönlich konnte ich dem Karpfenangeln nie etwas abgewinnen weil Karpfen für mich ein bißchen wie manche Nutztiere sind. Die wenigen, die ich übers Jahr fange, gehen praktisch ausnahmslos auf kleine Spinnköder beim Zanderangeln (Zander sind die einzigen Fische, die mit der trüben Plörre halbwegs klar kommen) und sind meistens richtig dürr. Anfüttern ist verboten, natürliche Nahrung fehlt, Entnahme von Krapfen über 4 kg ebenfalls verboten (oberhohl und auch noch illegal), deshalb stapeln sich die armen Wasserschweinchen und müssen alles fressen was sie irgendwie erwischen können. Für die meisten Gewässer ist so eine Viehaltung einfach shice.



Naja, da weißt du mehr als das IGB. Das lediglich sagt das die Biodiversität in klaren Gewässern höher ist als in trüben, ob es im ganzen besser oder schlechter ist wenn sich ein Gewässer eintrübt halten die für nicht ausreichend erforscht. Wir haben übrigens 3 Baggerseen, 2 von denen waren schon immer klar und trüben sich auch nie großartig ein. Der kleinste trübt sich schonmal je nach Wetterlage und den damit verbunden Effekten ein, klart aber eigentlich immer wieder auf. 

Mfg 

Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Bei deinen 2 blauen 50 Literfässern komme ich auf maximal 25 Kg Mais trocken Masse. Und sie haben doch rein technisch alles richtig gemacht wenn sie den Mais zum Quellen und Gären gebracht haben. Ob du es jetzt mit Kochen machst oder den Eimer einmal mit kochendem Wasser aufschüttest und den dann lange in die Sonne stellst ist am Ende das gleich. Wer den Aufwand betreibt, gibt sich da auch die Mühe das ganze Möglichst attraktiv zu gestalten. Übrigens auch die Faßmethode erfodert einen Gewissen Logistik Aufwand, ich meine du schwallerst hier von 4 solchen Fässern pro Tag, macht 8-12 pro Wochenende da wird der Hänger schnell voll. Dann brauchst du noch im Garten Platz um so 100 von denen im Frühjahr fertig zumachen damit du übers Jahr kommst.


 Deine Rechenbeispiele brauche ich nicht.
Fakt ist, dass an dem recht großen Gewässer, häufig bis zu zehn manch mal sogar mehr, in Ferienzeiten an Feiertagen z.B., Anglercamps stehen.
Da kommt schon was zusammen, vor allem will ich nicht behaupten das jeder da 50kg vesenkt, auch wenn es nur 20kg sind ist es in der Summe zuviel!


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind wirklich was erkennen außer dem Bakterienrasen kann man da nicht sehen. Da kann alles mögliche vor sich rum schimmeln.


Das ist der Knaller!
Das man dort im mittleren Bereich der Fläche ganz klar körniges Material erkennen kann, was soll dies den anderes sein als Mais, das willst du anscheinend nicht sehen, weil es dir nicht in den Kram passt.
Ein schlechter Verlierer, sag ich da.
Leider muss ich den Beweis für die Anderen hier schuldig bleiben, ich hoffe nur das diese mich deshalb nicht für einen Lügner halten?
In dem Sinne.

Jürgen


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Deine Rechenbeispiele brauche ich nicht.
> Fakt ist, dass an dem recht großen Gewässer, häufig bis zu zehn manch mal sogar mehr, in Ferienzeiten an Feiertagen z.B., Anglercamps stehen.
> Da kommt schon was zusammen, vor allem will ich nicht behaupten das jeder da 50kg vesenkt, auch wenn es nur 20kg sind ist es in der Summe zuviel!
> 
> ...



Naja, sind nicht meine sind die vom IGB die beschäftigen sich da recht intensiv mit dem Themenkomplex. Der Normal-Angler kommt übrigens auf 120 Gramm Anfutter pro Stunde im Gegensatz zu 140 gr bei Karpfenangeln. 

Bei einem großen See von z.B. 50 ha der von Natur aus Nahrungsarm ist gehen die vom IGB übrigens von 25 Tonnen pro Jahr aus um einen Nachweisbaren Einfluss zu erreichen oder Anders Ausgedrückt jeder deiner 10 Karpfenangler muss mindestens 2,5 Tonnen Futter pro Jahr versenken. Das erscheint mir einiger Maßen absurd.

Was das körnige Material anbetrifft hatte ich dir ja geschrieben das es auch abseits des Bakterienrasens ähnliche Bodenstrukturen gibt und du wirst mir sicherlich zustimmen das es auch abseits von Mais Körniges Material gibt und man da mit viel Phantasie Mais reindeuten kann, aber eben auch vieles anderes. 

Ohne das ich dich deswegen Lügner nennen würde. Das es sich dabei um Mais handelt kann ich nicht ausschließen aber ich erkenne da bei aller Liebe auch keinen Mais. Ich habe keine Ahnung was da liegt.  Und Mengenmässig ist das auch sehr überschaubar, weit entfernt von 50 Kg von Irgendwas, oder 10 Kg irgendwas .... Selbst wenn das Blei Kugeln wären, wäre das vielleicht 1 Kilo...

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Sowie ich die Studie vom IGB verstehe ist in den Futtermenge der Angler pro Angelstunde das Vorfüttern mit drin.


Trotzdem ist der Vergleich mit Futtermenge pro Stunde  m.E.  schon ziemlich einseitig.

Ein Stipper oder Feeder sitzt meist nur ein paar Stunden an, die Karpfenangler oft mehrere Tage oder sogar Wochen 24/7.
Da relativiert sich die Futtermenge pro Stunde schon sehr deutlich.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das ist eher eine Art schlecht geführter Forellenpuff für Karpfen.


EURO Aqua ist natürlich ein Extrembeispiel.

Aber relativ kleine Baggerseen wo nur Großkarpfen besetzt werden, die dann ausschließlich von einer begrenzten Truppe Karpfenangler mit Stammplätzen befischt werden und auch als Testgewässer für Boilieschmieden genutzt werden, gibt es auch bei uns hier in DE.

Bezeichnenderweise habe sich manche  Angler, die selbst an solchen Gewässern fischen, dann in den SocialMedia besonders echauffiert, als der große Schuppenkarpfen aus dem Lac du Der plötzlich  in einem kommerziellen Gewässer auftauchte.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Kann dir aber als Karpfenangler versichern das die meisten da tatsächlich einen beachtlichen Aufwand praktizieren um gescheite Partikel zuzubereiten bzw. um dem Hobby nachzugehen


Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung heraus auch bestätigen, dass die Mehrheit der Karpfenangler , die ich kennengelernt habe,  vernünftig und einigermaßen rücksichtsvoll agierte.

Als die Karpfenszene aber dann so richtig Fahrt aufnahm und bereits 14 jährige Jungs als spezialisierte "CarpHunter" unterwegs waren, nahm halt mit der steigend Anglerzahl auch die absolute Anzahl an Negativbeispielen zu, auch wenn der Anteil an der Grundgesamtheit immer noch klein ist.  Und diese negativen Beispiele fallen halt auf und prägen oft das Bild in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Bei einem großen See von z.B. 50 ha


Viele Baggerseen in unserer Gegend sind eher so zwischen 5 - 10 ha, aber auch dort stehen an Wochenenden bis zu ein Dutzend Camps, wenn es die Gewässerordnung zulässt.

Gibt auch Vereine, die bereits wieder entsprechende Verbote verhängt haben.

Dass dort aber die Wasserqualität so stark beeinträchtigt wurde, dass es für die Fische riskant wurde, hab ich noch nicht mitbekommen.


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde leider auch zum Karpfen-Überbesatz gegriffen um den Pflanzenwuchs unten zu halten.


Das halte ich in der Tat für einen wesentlich stärkeren Eingriff ins Ökosystem als die Boilies der Karpfenangler.


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Trotzdem ist der Vergleich mit Futtermenge pro Stunde  m.E.  schon ziemlich einseitig.
> 
> ...



Moin,

so einseitig finde ich den Vergleich den übrigens auch das IGB zieht gar nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der zitierte Durchschnittsangler am Ende ähnlich viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt, sich diese Zeit aber anders verteilt. 

Die Wahrnehmung der Karpfeangler durch dritte unterscheidet sich da sicher auch im Vergleich zu anderen Anglergruppen. So ein aufgetackeltes Camp ist einfach einprägsamer als z.B. der Wurm Willi, der mehrmals die Woche zusammen mit dem Maden-Peter auftischt. 

Generell finde ich ja das an Paylakes nichts schlimmes dran ist und diese Berechtigungen haben. Auch die von die angesprochenen Gewässer finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Baggerseen sollte man so gestalten dürfen wie man möchte. Also solange wie sich die Gestaltung primär auf den See auswirkt und nicht aufs Umfeld. 

Das jemand viel Aufwand in sein Hobby steckt, schließt ja nicht aus das der trotzdem ein Idiot ist und an Land negativ auffällt.

Und nicht alles was ein Zelt und eine Liege dabei hat ist auch ein Karpfenangler. Wobei der Angelcamp-Druck ja gerade die letzten Jahre deutlich zugenommen hat.

Das Vereine auf Auswüchse reagieren halte ich für richtig und wichtig, gezielte Anti-Karpfenangeln Verbote halte ich für den einen ungeeigneten Weg und würde eher über die Schiene der Mitgliederhygiene gehen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Naja, sind nicht meine sind die vom IGB die beschäftigen sich da recht intensiv mit dem Themenkomplex. Der Normal-Angler kommt übrigens auf 120 Gramm Anfutter pro Stunde


Offtopic: Ich bin verblüfft: Ich als Normal-Angler (mit leichten Abweichungen) komme, wenn ich mal nachrechne tatsächlich ziemlich genau auf so ca. 100-120g pro Stunde. Klar kann auch mal schwanken, aber dennoch.
Diese verdammten nosy Wissenschaftler, wie haben die das wieder rausgefunden ohne mich gefragt zu haben?


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der zitierte Durchschnittsangler am Ende ähnlich viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt, sich diese Zeit aber anders verteilt.


Kann sein oder auch nicht.

Die Karpfenangler aus meinem Bekanntenkreis verbringen zumindest deutlich mehr Zeit am Wasser als normale Durchschnittsangler hier in der Gegend, die mal nen halben oder wenn es hoch kommt auch ganzen Tag am Wasser sind, aber ihre Nächte zu Hause im Bett verbringen.  Freitag nachmittag bis Sonntag mittag durchgehend wird man bei Stippern oder Feedern eher selten finden.

Meine Kumpels sind aber noch keine Extremangler.

Gibt auch welche die abends ihren Kleinbus parken, ein RodPod ans Ufer stellen,  Ruten auswerfen, dann bis zum nächsten Morgen im Bus schlafen, wieder einpacken, in die Arbeit fahren und am Abend wieder kommen.

Das extremste was ich mitbekommen habe, war ein Karpfenangler,  der zu Saisonbeginn sein Bivy am Topplatz des Gewässers aufgestellt hat, das dann über 2 Monate am Stück dort stand.  Nicht nur einmal.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> gezielte Anti-Karpfenangeln Verbote halte ich für den einen ungeeigneten Weg


Das sehe ich auch so.

Gezielte Anti-Karpfenangler-Verbote kenne ich hier in der Gegend auch nicht.
Die Verbote treffen dann meist alle Angler.

Zum Beispiel wurde bei uns im Staatshafen vor einigen Jahren das lange verbotene Nachtangeln erlaubt.
Nachdem dann aber Rangierzüge nachts Vollbremsungen hinlegen mussten, weil Karpfenangler auf den Gleisen campiert hatten, wurde das Nachtangeln in der Folgesaison wieder verboten.

Ähnliches gilt an manchen Gewässern für Bivy aufstellen, Köder mit dem Futterboot auslegen, wie weit und in welchen Winkeln ausgelegt werden darf usw.

Auch der Abtransport lebender Fische > 20cm ist in den Verbandsgewässern mittlerweile ausdrücklich verboten.

Hier muss die Mehrheit aller Angler wegen der Fehler einer Minderheit unter den Karpfenanglern  leiden.

Zuletzt wurden z.B. im Seenland Marker-Floats, Stabbojen etc. verboten.  Da ich live mitbekommen habe, wie Karpfenangler Bootsfahrer angepöbelt haben, weil die aus ihrer Sicht den Markern zu nahe kamen, kann ich mir schon denken warum.

Wie gesagt, meiner Erfahrung nach verhält sich Mehrheit der Karpfenangler vernünftig, aber je größer die Anzahl, desto höher die Chance dass Negativbeispiele dabei sind.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> würde eher über die Schiene der Mitgliederhygiene gehen.


In einem kleinen Verein geht das meist ohne größere Probleme.

Bei Großvereinen oder Verbandsgewässern läuft das dann über Verbote.



Minimax schrieb:


> genau auf so ca. 100-120g pro Stunde.


Und wie viele Stunden schaffst Du so an einem normalen Wochenende?
.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und wie viele Stunden schaffst Du so an einem normalen Wochenende?


Na, so meine Standardzeit an nem Wochenendtag sind wohl so 4 oder 5 Stunden, wobei auch viel Umziehen und Spotsuche angesagt sind. Generell bleibe ich selten länger als ne Stunde an einem Swim, eher weniger.


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> sind wohl so 4 oder 5 Stunden,


So kenne ich das hier in der Gegend auch,


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Offtopic: Ich bin verblüfft: Ich als Normal-Angler (mit leichten Abweichungen) komme, wenn ich mal nachrechne tatsächlich ziemlich genau auf so ca. 100-120g pro Stunde. Klar kann auch mal schwanken, aber dennoch.
> Diese verdammten nosy Wissenschaftler, wie haben die das wieder rausgefunden ohne mich gefragt zu haben?


Ich sollte mehr füttern, dann fünge ich bestimmt auch besser.   

Eben mal grob überschlagen: zwei Scheiben zu LB geshreddertes Sandwichtoast reichen für zwei Stunden ükeliges Angeln locker, tendenziell würde ich eher die Hälfte dessen verfüttern. Die zwei Scheiben wiegen 75g. 

Beim Feedern ist der Verbrauch höher, dann geht es eher in die Richtung 150g/h*.

Von einem Vereinskollegen weiß ich, dass die ein bis zwei Wochen lang täglich mit Boilies und Partikeln anfüttern und ein paar hundert Gramm sind da gar nichts, da wird eher in kg gemessen. 

Mir kann niemand erzählen, die Stipper und Feederer würden auch nur annähernd die gleichen Mengen wie die Karpfenangler füttern. Nie im Leben.

*beim Angeln mit dem Pellet-Waggler ist es nochmals deutlich weniger, da reicht ein Schnapsglas voll mit Pellets zwei Stunden.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich sollte mehr füttern, dann fünge ich bestimmt auch besser


Ja, wie ich in einem der Posts oben gelesen habe, verblasen wir Friedfischangler ja 4-6kilo am Tag.   Daher unterhalten wir uns im Ükel ja auch so oft über Bollerwagen und Futtertrecker (von Drennan).


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

Tulipdrohnen - kann man damit womöglich sogar Geld verdienen?


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> dass die ein bis zwei Wochen lang täglich mit Boilies und Partikeln anfüttern und ein paar hundert Gramm sind da gar nichts, da wird eher in kg gemessen.


Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber pauschalisieren lässt sich da wenig.

Gibt  genauso auch Karpfenangler, die gar nicht vorfüttern und nur mit einer Handvoll "freebies" in Ködernähe arbeiten.

Oder die "Jünger von Josef und Istvan", die nur mit 200/300g vorfüttern.

Hab dagegen auch schon Videos gesehen, wo Friedfischangler ihre Futterration in der Mörtelwanne angemischt haben.

Gibt vermutlich bei allen Angelarten einzelne Zeitgenossen, die aus der Reihe tanzen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann sein oder auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich sehe das ja immer ganz schön wenn ich die eine oder andere Langzeit Session am See mache. Da ist echt viel Bewegung bei den Leuten die so 3-5 Stunden vor oder nach der Arbeit vorbeikommen oder bereits in Rente sind. Die meisten füttern für sich weniger als die meisten Karpfenangler auch wenn es da Außnahmen gibt, aber sie sind einfach mehr einzelne Personen da kommt Futtertechnisch einiges zusammen. 

Bei uns gibts es eher mal das Man Donnerstags aufbaut und Freitags nochmal arbeitet, mache ich auch recht häufig. 

So wirklich Dauerangeln gabs bei uns eigentlich nur Anfangs in den Corona-Jahren als viele Kurzarbeit hatten, das haben wir dann aber tatsächlich bewusst so laufen lassen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber pauschalisieren lässt sich da wenig.
> 
> ...




Hör mir mit dem Istavan auf, wir haben uns den einmal gegeben weil das Wetter schlecht wurde und wir dann spontan gebucht haben. Der hat sich zum Thema Chemie einen Unsinn zusammen gelabert das es mir körperliche Schmerzen bereitet hat.


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hör mir mit dem Istavan auf,


Kann ich mangels  praktischer Erfahrung nichts zu sagen. .

Ich weiß nur, dass die geringen Futtereinsatz propagieren und das halte ich für per se nicht schlecht.

Zumal Vorfüttern hier in der Gegend fast überall verboten ist. 

Aber wie das mit Verboten halt so ist, manche halten sich dran, andere nicht.

Gibt hier in der Gegend  auch viele Gewässer, wo die Friedfischangler eher ne Minderheit sind.

Da sieht man überwiegend Karpfenangler und Spinnfischer.  Die Wallerangler sieht man  nicht nur, man hört sie oft auch oder sieht ihre Spuren.

Wenn ich in die Fangliste meines Stammvereins schaue, werden da auch vom Gewicht her ca. 3 x mal soviel Raubfische und 10x mal soviel Karpfen gemeldet wie Friedfische. 

Wie sich das bei Dir an den Gewässern verhält,  hast Du sicher bestens im Blick.

Du weißt ja, dass ich Eure Vereinsarbeit ziemlich gut beurteile, Zumindest das, was ich hier aus der Ferne so mitbekomme..


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann ich mangels  praktischer Erfahrung nichts zu sagen. .
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen die propagieren einen variablen Futtereinsatz, was ebenso wie das was die zum Mindset sagen in Ordnung ist. 

Aber zum Thema Köderchemie war das schon schwer zu ertragen. 

Bei uns sind die reinen Spinnangler leider momentan etwas knapp, da versuchen wir momentan das ganze etwas besser aus zu balancieren. 

Was die Fänge anbetrifft kommt es halt auf den Eingangskanal an, in der App sind die Karpfenangler besonders Mitteilungsfreudig, dafür sind deren Fangbücher eher leer. In Summe passt es aber zu dem was ich in Hinblick auf den Bestand erwarten würde.


----------



## feko (2. November 2022)

Also ich muß sagen...an meinen stillgewässern angele ich nur mit pva ohne anfüttern. Das bringt die besten karpfen. 
Sack voll gemacht und n guten Spot gesucht. 
Dann läuft es.
Hab den Eindruck das karpfen auch futterstellen meiden.vor allem die guten karpfen  
Am Fluss sieht es anders aus.
Schiffsverkehr.enormes Friedfischaufkommen ,Strömung usw.
Da fliegen in 24 Stunden auch mal 15 l Hartmais ins Wasser. 
Vg


----------



## Minimax2 (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, wie ich in einem der Posts oben gelesen habe, verblasen wir Friedfischangler ja 4-6kilo am Tag.   Daher unterhalten wir uns im Ükel ja auch so oft über Bollerwagen und Futtertrecker (von Drennan).


hallo,

ich kann ja die scharfe Zunge irgendwie verstehen. Aber:

Wieviel geht denn in einen Futterkorb? 30 Gramm? 50 Gramm? Wird bei jedem Wurf ein gefüllter Korb plaziert? Wie lange sitzt man an? 2 Stunden oder im Idealfall den ganzen Tag (das können dann auch mal 15 Stunden sein)? Wieviele Würfe macht man dann? Nach meinen Beobachtungen am Wasser sind die o.a. 4 kg nicht so weit hergeholt. Natürlich gibt es massenhaft verantwortungsvolle Angler, und natürlich auch die Spezialisten, die ständig den Spot wechseln und nur mit minimalstem Einsatz erfolgreich sind.  Denen will ja niemand an die Wade pinkeln. Die große Masse aber auszublenden halte ich für blauäugig. 

weiter so


----------



## seatrout61 (2. November 2022)

Die 4kg mag es geben...sind aber bei den Nicht-Karpfen-Spezis die absolute Ausnahme...insofern sind die schon seeehr weit hergeholt....ich komme für eine Session in 3-5 Std. auf ca. 1/2 ltr...die (Method-)Feeder-Montage bleibt bei mir 45 Min drin...gewogen habe ich das nicht.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Die große Masse aber auszublenden halte ich für blauäugig.


Ah, siehst Du, genau ist das Problem: Denn man kann den Fragenkatalog am Anfang Deines Postings ja auch so deuten, daß die Menge sehr variabel ist und das (Achtung!)
die Mehrheit der Angler umsichtig und massvoll anfüttert. Unsere kleine Froschperspektive -so genau sie in unserem Teller auch sein mag-kann täuschen.

Ansonsten sehe ich hier wieder den üblichen Verlauf entsprechender Diskussionen, nämlich das wieder eine ganze Anglergruppe für das dumme und verantwortungslose Handeln einzelner oder mehrerer in Sippenhaft genommen wird und das dann meist von Anglern, die jene Angelei nicht betreiben:

*Alle* Karpfenangler scheixxen die Gewässer mit Mais und Boillies zu; *Alle* Welsangler spannen Gewässer ab und leinen die Fische an; *Alle* Friedos ballern 6 Kilo Futter in den Kanal und prömmeln ihre Setzkescher voll; und *alle* Spinnfischer reißen Zander von ihren Nestern.
Und *alle* Kochtopfangler meucheln alles was ihnen vor den Haken kommt, und *alle* Releaser posieren mit ihren Fischen bis sie erstickt sind.

Leute, das ist zu wohlfeil. Das ist einerseits nur das Weiterreichen des schwarzen 'Schlechte Anglerschaft' Peters, und andererseits das Verharren in seiner Vorstellungsblase.

Wenn Taxidermist beklagt, an seinem See gibt's Kacker, die übermäßig anfüttern, dann gibt's da nix zu zweifeln, denn der Mann weiss was er sagt. Traurig, und denen müsste man das Handwerk legen. Das aber alle Karpfenangler immer und überall so sind, das darf man bezweifeln- gute Argumente wurden genannt.
Wenn Minimax2 in seinem Umfeld schätzt,  das Feederer 4-6 Kilo verballern mag das so sein, sagt aber nichts über die allgemeine Praxis aus. Allein in diesem sterbenden Forum sind ein Dutzend und mehr Friedos aktiv, die nicht so handeln.

Wenn mir in der UBahn die Handtasche ähm, das Portemonnaie geklaut wird, stell ich mich auch nicht mit Glocke und Nachthemd auf ne Apfelsinenkiste und schreie 'Bereuet, das Ende ist nahe, alle U-Bahn-Fahrgäste sind Taschendiebe'

Also bremst bitte mal das gegenseitige Schwarze Peter zuschieben. Wahrhaftigkeit, bitte, liebe Kollegen, und auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen was die anderen sagen,

Puh,
Mini


----------



## fwde (3. November 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Also ich muß sagen...an meinen stillgewässern angele ich nur mit pva ohne anfüttern. Das bringt die besten karpfen.
> Sack voll gemacht und n guten Spot gesucht.
> Dann läuft es.
> Hab den Eindruck das karpfen auch futterstellen meiden.vor allem die guten karpfen
> ...


Darf man fragen wieviel PVA Beutel am Stillgewässer so an einem 2-3 Tage Angelausflug durchschnittlich im Wasser landen ?
Und am Fluss - warum keine Mischung aus Hartmais und Boilies ?

PS: Um mal ein Vergleich und eine Einschätzung zu haben


----------



## feko (3. November 2022)

Pro gefangenen Fisch bzw Rute einer.


----------



## feko (3. November 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieviel PVA Beutel am Stillgewässer so an einem 2-3 Tage Angelausflug durchschnittlich im Wasser landen ?
> Und am Fluss - warum keine Mischung aus Hartmais und Boilies ?
> 
> PS: Um mal ein Vergleich und eine Einschätzung zu haben


Boilies kommen dazu  in geringem Maße


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> Das aber alle Karpfenangler immer und überall so sind, das darf man bezweifeln-


Weil die normalen Karpfenangler, die sich vernünftig und rücksichtsvoll verhalten eben gar nicht auffallen.

In den Focus rückt nur die Minderheit, die es übertreibt und sich zum Teil rotzfrech über die Regeln hinwegsetzt.

Ist aber nicht nur bei Karpfenanglern so, wobei  in dieser Szene manche das sogar noch in den Medien breittreten.


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Überall dasselbe: eine Minderheit wird wegen ihres Fehlverhaltens überall wahrgenommen und zack! ist die gesamte Gruppe dran, auch wenn sich 95% korrekt verhalten. 

Hundebesitzer (die 100 Leute, die ihre Kacke entsorgen, fallen niemandem auf, die rotleuchtenden Tüten, die drei Honks ins Gebüsch gefeuert haben schon). Welsangler, Zahnärzte, Audifahrer, Wurstfachverkäuferinnen, AB-User, Jugendliche....die Liste ist endlos.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> zack! ist die gesamte Gruppe dran, auch wenn sich 95% korrekt verhalten.


Absolut korrekt.



Mescalero schrieb:


> die rotleuchtenden Tüten, die drei Honks ins Gebüsch gefeuert haben schon)


Ich hab allerdings auch noch nicht gesehen, dass diese Honks sich dabei filmen und diese Clips in ihren Youtubekanal hochladen oder in Zeitschriften darüber berichten usw. .   Das muss aber nichts heißen, ich bin nicht ganz so medienaffin wie viele aus der jüngeren Generation.


----------



## heinzi (3. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Unsere kleine Froschperspektive -so genau sie in unserem Teller auch sein mag-kann täuschen.


Da ist natürlich was dran. Aber viele Teller ergeben irgendwann die gesamte Dinnertafel. Man weiß halt nur nicht wie groß die Tafel wirklich ist. 
Jeder gibt doch hier nur seine eigenen gemachten Erfahrungen oder Handlungsweisen wider und das repräsentiert halt nicht die Gesamtheit. 
Das Thema wäre meines Erachtens mal eine Umfrage hier im Board wert. Vielleicht bekäme man dann mal einen besseren bzw. repräsentativeren Überblich über das wirkliche Verhalten der Anglerschaft hier im Board.


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Umfragen ? Ändern Die was ?
Jeder muss sich zuerst selbst an die eigene Nase fassen !!! 
Hilft auch schonmal die Leute anzusprechen.
So . "Hallo Sportsfreunde. Habt ja mächtig aufgetischt. Bitte nehmt doch nachher allen Müll mit !"


----------



## heinzi (3. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Umfragen ? Ändern Die was ?
> Jeder muss sich zuerst selbst an die eigene Nase fassen !!!
> Hilft auch schonmal die Leute anzusprechen.
> So . "Hallo Sportsfreunde. Habt ja mächtig aufgetischt. Bitte nehmt doch nachher allen Müll mit !"


Ich weiß natürlich nicht was und warum du etwas ändern möchtest. Allerdings versteh ich das mit dem "Müll" auch nicht. Ich dachte es geht noch um das Einbringen von Futtermittel in den See.


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß natürlich nicht was und warum du etwas ändern möchtest. Allerdings versteh ich das mit dem "Müll" auch nicht. Ich dachte es geht noch um das Einbringen von Futtermittel in den See.


 Achso 
Das Futter ,das unnütze sieht man nicht.
Anfangen muss man irgendwo.
Mit Korinthenkackerei ,wie sie hier heuer von einer selbst ernannten Angelelite betrieben wird, ändert sich nur das Diskussionsbild.


----------



## feko (3. November 2022)

Gibt es überhaupt noch jemanden der mit dem Klassiker Kartoffel angelt?
Das wäre auch mal ein klasse thread.
Der kartoffelkarpfenfangthread.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


silverfish schrieb:


> Hilft auch schonmal die Leute anzusprechen.


Mein Kumpel, selber Karpfenangler,  angelte an einem Gewässer wo, wie fast überall hier in der Gegend, das Anlegen von Futterplätzen verboten ist und nur in begrenztem Umfang während des Angelns gefüttert werden darf.

Plötzlich kam ein junger Kerl mit zwei großen Eimern und ner Futterschaufel anmarschiert, stellte sich 5m neben ihn und wollte sich anschicken das Futter dort zu streuen.  Mein Kumpel machte in darauf aufmerksam, dass das verboten sei und er das auch als Störung empfinden würde.

Nach kurzer Diskussion und Austausch einiger Nettigkeiten zog der Typ dann doch unverrichteter Dinge von dannen.

Ne langfristige Einsicht würde ich da aber nicht erwarten.

Mich hat auch mal jemand aufgefordert meinen Angelplatz zu räumen, weil der dort angefüttert hätte und ne Wochenendsession durchziehen wollte.  Obwohl Anfüttern, Nachtangeln, Biwakieren usw. verboten war.

Der war auch ziemlich sauer , dass ich seiner Aufforderung nicht nachkam.

War übrigens ein Platz, wo ich schon über viele  Jahre immer wieder mal geangelt habe, weil etwas abgelegen und durch Bewuchs mit gutem  Sichtschutz zum Weg.  Deshalb wollte der vermutlich sein Bivy auch dort aufstellen.  Abgelegt hätte der wahrscheinlich wo ganz anders.

Sind zwar Einzelfälle, tragen aber halt leider nicht unbedingt zur Imageförderung der Karpfenangler bei, auch wenn sich die Mehrheit vernünftig und rücksichtsvoll verhält.


----------



## Justin123 (3. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sind zwar Einzelfälle, tragen aber halt leider nicht unbedingt zur Imageförderung der Karpfenangler bei, auch wenn sich die Mehrheit vernünftig und rücksichtsvoll verhält.




Und jetzt überlegen wir mal wie oft Spinnangler dort angeln wo sie es nicht dürfen, Bekommt halt nur fast keiner mit weil Spinnangler sich bekanntermaßen nicht lange an einem Spot aufhalten. Son paar Würfe sind schnell gemacht. Passiert wahrscheinlich viel öfter als sich ein Karpfenangler daneben benimmt. Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe. 

Oftmals sind die Regeln auch gar nicht so offensichtlich wie man denkt. Es gibt genug Gastkartengewässer wo man die Regeln erst mit Karten kauf ausgehändigt bekommt und vorher so gut wie keine Infos darüber findet. 

Man kann halt nicht jeden über einen Kam scheren.


----------



## Matthias_R (3. November 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Und jetzt überlegen wir mal wie oft Spinnangler dort angeln wo sie es nicht dürfen, Bekommt halt nur fast keiner mit weil Spinnangler sich bekanntermaßen nicht lange an einem Spot aufhalten. Son paar Würfe sind schnell gemacht. Passiert wahrscheinlich viel öfter als sich ein Karpfenangler daneben benimmt. Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe.
> 
> Oftmals sind die Regeln auch gar nicht so offensichtlich wie man denkt. Es gibt genug Gastkartengewässer wo man die Regeln erst mit Karten kauf ausgehändigt bekommt und vorher so gut wie keine Infos darüber findet.
> 
> Man kann halt nicht jeden über einen Kam scheren.


Nun, als Spinnangler, der Mal schleppt, wo verboten, oder etwas zu eng am Stellnetz des Fischers angelt, oder etwas länger nach Sonnenuntergang angelt, als erlaubt, macht man am Gewässer nix kaputt.


----------



## angler1996 (3. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Nun, als Spinnangler, der Mal schleppt, wo verboten, oder etwas zu eng am Stellnetz des Fischers angelt, oder etwas länger nach Sonnenuntergang angelt, als erlaubt, macht man am Gewässer nix kaputt.


das ist so der Gedanke , den alle "Sünder " haben - ich mach ja nix kaputt- nur die anderen


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Justin123 schrieb:


> Bekommt halt nur fast keiner mit


Da dürftest Du wohl recht haben.

Spinnangler, die ihre Regelübertretungen freimütig im Internet präsentieren, sind vermutlich auch eher selten.

Mit fällt da auf Anhieb nur einer ein.

Das heiße ich aber trotzdem nicht gut.



Justin123 schrieb:


> Und jetzt überlegen wir mal wie oft Spinnangler dort angeln wo sie es nicht dürfen,


Karpfenangler, die dort ablegen, wo sie es eigentlich nicht dürfen, sind aber anscheinend auch gar nicht so selten.

Deshalb wurde z.B. in einigen Verbandsgewässern hier das Ablegen der Montagen mit   Futterbooten verboten.  Damit kommt man anscheinend eher unauffällig an Stellen, wo Angeln eigentlich verboten ist.

Man braucht jetzt aber nicht unbedingt diskutieren, welche Angler mehr oder weniger die Regeln brechen.
Denn das eine macht aus meiner Sicht das andere nicht besser.

Je weniger das gemacht wird und/oder je weniger das auffällt, desto geringer die Chance, dass die große Mehrheit der vernünftigen Angler darunter leiden muss.


Justin123 schrieb:


> Man kann halt nicht jeden über einen Kam scheren.



Da sind wir ja einer Meinung.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Nun, als Spinnangler, der Mal schleppt, wo verboten, oder etwas zu eng am Stellnetz des Fischers angelt, oder etwas länger nach Sonnenuntergang angelt, als erlaubt, macht man am Gewässer nix kaputt.


Mag sein doch Regeln bleiben Regeln und es sollte jeder so Fair sein sich an diese zu halten wie die meisten es tun.
Ich kann auch keinen Aal mit nach Hause nehmen oder gezielt drauf Angeln obwohl die Schonzeit erst einen Tag angefangen und ich mir denke warum ich darauf achten sollte ist ja nur ein Tag drüber.
Irgendjemand hat sich Gedanken um solche Regeln gemacht und sie haben für den der sie aufgestellt hat einen Sinn.
Wenn mir das nicht passt muss ich da Angeln wo ich es so darf wie ich es für Richtig halte und nicht die Regeln zu * meinem* Vorteil Beugen.

Etwas differenzierter sehe ich das ganze dann aber wenn es bei der Beugung der Regeln darum geht den Fischbestand bzw. die Gewässer so wie die Natur zu schonen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> und nicht die Regeln zu * meinem* Vorteil Beugen.


So sehe ich das auch.

Wenn es rein um die Maximierung der persönlichen Fangchancen geht, ist meine Toleranz sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Wenn es rein um die Maximierung der persönlichen Fangchancen geht, ist meine Toleranz sehr begrenzt.


Danke das du das in so kurzen Worten ausgedrückt hast das wollte mir nicht gelingen


----------



## Matthias_R (3. November 2022)

Sicher. Aber das ist im Thread nicht das Thema. Sondern wie die gelebte Praxis des "Carphunting" Einfluss auf Gewässer und Fischbestände hat. 
Als vorrangig Spinnangler sehe ich zu, keine "footprints" am Gewässer zu hinterlassen. Mit Ausnahme der paar ggf entnommenen Fische.
Kein Abfall am Ufer oder im Wasser.


----------



## Minimax2 (3. November 2022)

hallo,

so wie ich den Anfangspost verstand ging es nicht ausdrücklich um die "Carphunter".

Für mich ist es ein ganz entscheidender Unterschied, ob der Eintrag der teils gewaltigen Futtermengen in ein "Binnengewässer" oder einen "lebendigen" Fluss erfolgt. Natürlich immer abhängig von natürlich vorkommender Nahrung und Bestand.
"Kippe" ich an einem Spot in der Elbe 10 Kg Mais (egal ob Hartmais oder vergorenen) kann ich davon ausgehen und weiß an meinen Stellen, dass diese recht große Menge nach spätestens einem halben Tag verputzt ist (kontrolliert per Boot, Kamera und persönlich im Tauchgang). Ob mir das die grandiosen Fänge garantiert - darüber schweige ich mich besser aus. Genauso wie darüber, ob die Fische (u.a. auch Karpfen) davon gewichts-, gesundheits-, und längenmäßig und auch das Gewässer davon profitieren.
Das Kuriosum ist dabei, dass wir auch vor 40 Jahren schon kapitale Karpfen, Grasfische und Brassen ohne diesen ganzen Vorfütterwahn fingen.
Die Elbe war damals ein Jungbrunnen; trink einen Schluck - und Du wirst nicht alt. Besser gesagt: der Aggregatzustand damals war zu dick zum umrühren, aber immer noch zu dünn zum pflügen. 
Ich denke, in den wirklich großen Systemen macht das Futter zwar den Fangerfolg wahrscheinlicher, aber die Gewässerbelastung hält sich in zu vernachlässigenden Grenzen.
Für Teiche, Seen und Staus habe ich hiermit aber ganz gewaltige Bedenken angemeldet. In Niedersachsen waren die Stauseen im letzten und vorletzten Jahr teilweise extrem abgesnkt (wasserstandsmäßig gesehen). Da fand man schon regelmäßig "Nester" aus vergammelten Futterresten, obwohl dort strikte Fütterverbote herrschen.

bis später


----------



## Matthias_R (3. November 2022)

Ja. Die Ausgangsfrage war, wie sich das Karpfenangeln und die Bestände über die Jahre verändert haben. Und, so der Tenor, die Fänge wurden mehr und größer.
Das mag mehrere Ursachen haben, und eine ist eben eine gewisse Überfütterung. Und ein zu hoher Nahrungseintrag im Gewässer ist ganz sicher nicht gut. 
Wenn man die Entwicklung der Karpfenfänge eines Gewässers betrachtet, muss man eigentlich auch die Fänge der anderen Fischarten betrachten. Ist ja die Frage, angelt man in der Natur, oder in einem Stall für Wasserschweine.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. November 2022)

Natürlich geht es im Eingangspost um den Wandel in der Karpfenangelei und den damit verbundenen Auswirkungen. Doch eine Reaktion auf den von mir Zitierten Post konnte ich mir nicht mehr verkneifen. Ich lese hier schon vom Anfang des Threats mit geäußert habe ich mich die ganze Zeit nicht da ich erst seit Mitte des Jahres Angelscheininhaber bin.

Doch das wiederholte sich zurechtbiegen von Regeln die nunmal aufgestellt werden, weil sich einzelne nicht benehmen können und jede Nische zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen, konnte ich nicht mehr unkommentiert lassen.
Denn sind wir alle mal ehrlich wenn jeder sich rücksichtsvoll verhält und keiner versucht immer wieder Regeln zu umgehen würden es nicht immer mehr werden.
Durch das andauernde nicht dran halten wird diese Wunderschöne Freizeitgestaltung der wir nachgehen irgendwann zu Tode reglementiert. 
Es leiden alle unter den Dummheiten einzelner und dazu zählen negativbeispiele aus der gesamten Anglerschaft.


----------



## ollidi (3. November 2022)

Also ich finde ja - wie soll ich es sagen   - die Karpfenangelei über die letzten Jahre verweichlicht wurde/ist mit dem Anfüttern und Ansitzen. 

Richtig dicke Karpfen fängt man halt mit Kunstköder. Klickmich
Wenn sich jetzt aber die Rekordjäger auf das Kunstköderangeln verlegen, bricht natürlich der gesamte Zubehörhandel für die Karpfenangler zusammen.
B.t.w. ich war wirklich mal dabei, als ein Angler, der sich auf das Twistern auf Karpfen spezialisiert hat, an einem Teich eines ehem. Werbepartners von hier, gezielt Karpfen mit Kunstködern gefangen hat. Das waren ausschliesslich grosse Karpfen.

Und natürlich gibt es dazu auch ein Video von Anglerboard TV zum Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen. Klickmich


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Kein Abfall am Ufer oder im Wasser.


Wenn bei uns in der Gegend die Stauseen für Wartungsarbeiten abgesenkt werden, zeigt sich an Stellen, wo viele Spinnfischer unterwegs sind, dass das bei den meisten nur ein frommer Wunsch ist.

Von Gummi, Plastik , Blech und Blei werden die Fische allerdings weder satt noch größer.

Vom Futter der Karpfenangler allein vermutlich auch nicht.  Aber nen gewissen Anteil wird es an einigen Gewässern schon haben.

Ich kenne übrigens einen Baggersee, da fahren die Waller in der warmen Jahreszeit noch viel stärker auf Boilies ab. 
Da angeln inzwischen viele Karpfenangler im Sommer nur noch mit Tigernuss o.ä. und fangen trotzdem oft mehr  Riesenkaulquappen als Moosbuckel.



ollidi schrieb:


> Richtig dicke Karpfen fängt man halt mit Kunstköder.





ollidi schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen


Das funktioniert  auf alle Fälle, aber halt nicht an jedem Gewässer, an jeder Stelle oder zu jeder Zeit.

Gibt überhaupt nur wenige Fische, die man nicht irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann mit der Fliege fangen könnte, wenn man es ausdauernd genug drauf anlegen würde



Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Es leiden alle unter den Dummheiten einzelner und dazu zählen negativbeispiele aus der gesamten Anglerschaft.


So ist das.

Die Karpfenangler sind da keine Ausnahme, aber sicher nicht die einzigen.

Man kriegt es bei Carphuntern halt oft besser mit, sei es am Wasser oder in Medien.
.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. November 2022)

Ich möchte auch noch einmal betonen das ich hier keine spezielle Anglerschaft in Sippenhaft nehmen möchte sondern nur diejenigen die sich eben nicht an Regeln, Etikette und Gewissenhaften Umgang mit Natur und Lebewesen halten.
Und das völlig egal aus welcher sparte des Angels sie kommen.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. November 2022)

Ach ja und um den Eingangspost wieder aufzunehmen: Wenn es sich nur noch darum dreht das immer mehr und immer größer gefangen wird kann das keine guten Auswirkungen auf Gewässer und Fischbestand haben egal ob übermäßiger Futtereinsatz oder übertriebene Besatz Maßnahmen.


----------



## jkc (3. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ach ja und um den Eingangspost wieder aufzunehmen: Wenn es sich nur noch darum dreht das immer mehr...


Hi, also, von mehr habe ich nie gesprochen, ganz im Gegeteil. Ich denke die zunehmende Größen der einzelnen Fische hängt bei uns stark mit ner rückläufigen Anzahl zusammen; Karpfenbesatz findet keiner mehr statt, seit rd. 10 Jahren.

Grüße


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, also, von mehr habe ich nie gesprochen, ganz im Gegeteil. Ich denke die zunehmende Größen der einzelnen Fische hängt bei uns stark mit ner rückläufigen Anzahl zusammen; Karpfenbesatz findet keiner mehr statt, seit rd.


Ich hab mich da auch nicht auf dich bezogen sondern eher an eine Unterhaltung mit dem Vorstand eines Vereins aus dem Nachbarort deren See nun schon das zweite Jahr in Folge wegen Blaualgen gesperrt wurde. Der erzählte mir welche Mengen an Fisch jedes Jahr besetzt werden damit die zahlenden Gastangler auch ja genug fangen. Daraus zog ich meine Schlüsse und darauf basiert mein Post.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> Ich denke die zunehmende Größen der einzelnen Fische hängt bei uns stark mit ner rückläufigen Anzahl zusammen





Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> sondern eher an eine Unterhaltung mit dem Vorstand eines Vereins




Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Meine größten Karpfen habe ich in Gewässern mit moderater bis geringer Bestandsdichte gefangen.

Dort konnte man übrigens auch andere Friedfische in sehr ordentlichen Größen fangen, wenn man es drauf anlegte.

Von  Gewässern, wo jedes Jahr mehrere zt k3/h  gefangen werden, höre ich dagegen kaum Meldungen über Großfische.




Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wenn es sich nur noch darum dreht das immer mehr und immer größer gefangen wird


Das kann im Einzelfall an Futtermenge/Besatz liegen, aber in vielen Gewässern hat das bei diversen Fischarten auch andere Gründe.

Manche  Barschbestände haben vermutlich stark von den Grundeln profitiert, die Waller vom Klimawandel usw. .

Wobei bei den Wallern meiner Beobachtung nach auch eher die Durchschnittsgrößen sehr stark gestiegen sind.

Sehr große Exemplare wurden aber auch vor 20/25 jahren schon gefangen.


----------



## Justin123 (4. November 2022)

Ich frag mich ja nur woher ihr eure Informationen habt das die meisten Karpfenangler zu viel füttern ohne selbst Karpfenangler zu sein und das ganze einschätzen zu können? 
Kennt ihr die Gewässer, Bestände, die Fänge die bestätigen das Futterplätze angenommen werden und das Futter gefressen wird oder auch nicht fänge sodass davon auszugehen es ist fliegt sinnlos immer wieder Futter auf den Platz was eben nicht gefressen wird, Weißfischaktivität, Grundeln, Krebse, Katzenwelse, Welse, Enten, Blässhühner, Ratten und was nicht noch alles Angelfutter frisst?  Weil irgendeiner gesagt hat guck mal der füttert doch viel zu viel? Weil irgendeiner sagt ich fütter nur ne handvoll also ist das was der andere macht automatisch zu viel? 

Das würde mich nun mal brennend interessieren wie ihr darauf kommt das Karpfenangler XYZ zu viel füttert. Woran macht ihr das fest?

Ist das nur eure persönliche Meinung oder euer persönliches empfinden?
Hören Sagen?
Gibts Beweise/Belege für die nicht gefressenen Futterberge unter Wasser?

Gibts Beweise/Belege für die verschlechterte Wasserqualität durch Angelfutter? <- Das bezieht sich dann natürlich auf sämtliches Angelfutter. Karpfen, Feedern, ein bällchen beim Posenangeln etc. <-Bzw weiß ich das es sowas gibt aber da spielen dann auch mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle als nur der böse Karpfenangler der anfüttert.



			http://www.besatz-fisch.de/adaptfish/Presentations/Presentation_Groundbaiting(inGerman)_PopularScientific.pdf
		


Zwar schon älter aber sollte man sich doch mal durchlesen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,


Justin123 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja nur woher ihr eure Informationen habt *das die meisten *Karpfenangler zu viel füttern


Wer hat denn das behauptet?



Justin123 schrieb:


> Gibts Beweise/Belege für die nicht gefressenen Futterberge unter Wasser?


Darüber gibt es zwischen Taxidermist und Danielsu83 keine Einigkeit.




Justin123 schrieb:


> wie ihr darauf kommt das Karpfenangler XYZ zu viel füttert



Ich  z.B. wenn Anfüttern in dem Gewässer verboten ist und XYZ trotzdem eimerweise Boilies und Partikel abkippt.

Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass das gleich einen negativen Einfluss auf die Wasserqualität haben muss.

Das müsste vermutlich schon ein ziemlich kleines Gewässer sein, an dem es dann viele XYZs gibt, damit sich so ein Effekt einstellen könnte.

Nach meiner Sichtweise ist das aber trotzdem zu viel, weil halt nicht erlaubt.  Wird aber vermutlich nicht jeder so sehen.

Aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, es ist vermutlich eine Minderheit, die aber eben sehr auffällig und auch medienaffin agiert, die das Image der Karpfenangler nicht unbedingt aufpoliert.


----------



## Justin123 (4. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer hat denn das behauptet?
> 
> ...


Lies mal die letzten Seiten. Es ging fast nur noch ums Füttern. Daher meine Fragen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,


Justin123 schrieb:


> Lies mal die letzten Seiten


Ich hab ja diesen Thread erstellt und auch alle Beiträge gelesen.

Dass behauptet wurde* alle *Karpfenangler würden zu viel füttern  hab ich aber nicht bemerkt.

Es wurde m.W, auch nur über einen konkreten Fall berichtet, wo ein Berg Futter am Grund vergammeln soll und dazu wurde auch ein Beleg hochgeladen.

Ob der neben dem Gammel auch die Ursache zeigt, wird von zwei boardies hier unterschiedlich beurteilt.

Ich habe auch stets betont, dass die Mehrheit der Karpfenangler sich vernünftig verhält, aber eine Minderheit leider das Bild verfälscht.

Da hat mir bisher niemand widersprochen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. November 2022)

Frage an die "Älteren" habt ihr vor 40 oder mehr Jahren die Karpfen entnommen oder wie das Heutzutage alle machen, den dicken nicht schmackhaften Karpfen wieder freigelassen ? Son kleiner Karpfen ist ja ganz lecker aber die Monster die über die Jahre fettgefüttert worden sind will ja keiner essen


----------



## feko (4. November 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Frage an die "Älteren" habt ihr vor 40 oder mehr Jahren die Karpfen entnommen oder wie das Heutzutage alle machen, den dicken nicht schmackhaften Karpfen wieder freigelassen ? Son kleiner Karpfen ist ja ganz lecker aber die Monster die über die Jahre fettgefüttert worden sind will ja keiner essen


Möglicherweise sind sie auch nicht fett gefüttert worden. Die allgemeinen Bedingungen wurden auch besser. 
Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das der Klimawandel den eingebürgerten Fischen zu Gute kommt. 
Egal ob Karpfen ,Wels,Blaubandbärbling usw.


----------



## ollidi (4. November 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Son kleiner Karpfen ist ja ganz lecker aber die Monster die über die Jahre fettgefüttert worden sind will ja keiner essen


Aus meiner Erinnerung weiß ich, daß die kleineren Karpfen in der Küche gelandet sind und einige richtig dicke Karpfen - nicht alle - auch mal im Hühnerstall oder Schweinestall.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> Möglicherweise sind sie auch nicht fett gefüttert worden.


So ist das.

Welchen Anteil welche Faktoren am Wachstum haben, hängt immer von der jeweiligen Situation am Gewässer ab.

Der erste 70Pfünder aus Yonne hat vermutlich nie nen Boilie gefressen.



Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Frage an die "Älteren" habt ihr vor 40 oder mehr Jahren die Karpfen entnommen


Auch vor 40 Jahren gab es schon spezialisierte Karpfenangler in DE, die sich an englischen Vorbildern wie Walker, Gibbinson etc.   orientiert haben.

Die konnten allerdings weder auf die geballte Informationsflut des i-Net zugreifen noch sich bequem aus einem schier unerschöpflichen Angebot an tackle, gear und Ködern bedienen.

Die wurden auch nicht am Freitag nach der Schule von Mutti zum See gefahren, haben nicht Ausrüstung im vierstelligen Wert ausgeladen und sich dann Sonntag nachmittag wieder abholen lassen.  Das ist meiner Beobachtung nach eher ein Phänomen der letzten Jahre.

Karpfenangler vor 40 Jahren mussten sich noch richtig Mühe geben und auch Pionierarbeit leisten und mit Rückschlägen fertig werden.

Kann man der jungen Generation aber nicht übel nehmen, dass sie nichts über die alten Zeiten wissen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. November 2022)

Also wurde alles verwertet. Wenn ich son riesen teil für die "Katze" mitnehmen würd wären sicher alle Karpfenangler sauer   weil sie den Fisch nicht nochmal fangen können


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,


Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Also wurde alles verwertet.


Wenn Du die Äußerung eines einzigen boardies für repräsentativ für alle damaligen Angler hältst, dann glaub das halt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. November 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Also wurde alles verwertet. Wenn ich son riesen teil für die "Katze" mitnehmen würd wären sicher alle Karpfenangler sauer   weil sie den Fisch nicht nochmal fangen können



Nö, würden sie nicht. Ich bin Karpfenangler und sehe so eine Entnahme und sinnvolle Verwertung durchaus unter verschieden Gesichtspunkten.


----------



## Justin123 (4. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab ja diesen Thread erstellt und auch alle Beiträge gelesen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben alle. Den Beleg für den Berg futter habe ich nicht gesehen. 
Da widerspreche ich dir auch nicht. Bin selbst fast ausschließlich reiner Karpfenangler. Daher meine gestellten Fragen oben. Da man leider wieder den Groll gegen die Karpfenangler ganz deutlich aus diesem Thread rauslesen kann. Und bei diesem Groll wird sich nunmal an jeden Strohhalm geklammert den man als Argument nutzen kann. Aber wirklich signifikante Beweise kann meistens keiner liefern. Weil der eine hat mal einen gesehen der einen gesehen hat der viel gefüttert hat deswegen behaupte ich Karpfenangler machen die Gewässer kaputt weil sie viel zu viel füttern


----------



## seatrout61 (4. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn Du die Äußerung eines einzigen boardies für repräsentativ für alle damaligen Angler hältst, dann glaub das halt.


Ich sehe in deiner Äußerung noch nicht einmal eine Bestätigung dafür, das früher "alles verwertet wurde"...keine Ahnung wie er darauf kommt.

Bei uns im Verein hieß es früher, Karpfen bis 5Kg Küchentauglich...darüber...retour.

Ich habe früher aber genau nur einen einzigen Karpfen gefangen.....9,5 Pf auf Kartoffel...und diesen entnommen...war früher halt ein schwieriges Geschäft und da stand natürlich noch der Nahrungserwerb beim Angeln eindeutig im Vordergrund.

In diesem Jahr habe ich 2 große Karpfen 25+35 Pf. released und 1 kleinen  von knapp 2kg verwertet.

"Meine Köchin" hat aber schon Bedarf an größerem Fisch angemeldet...mal schau'n wenn es passt....bin kein Fischkiller ohne Maß, esse aber auch gerne mal selbst gefangenen Fisch.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2022)

Hallo,


Justin123 schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben alle.


Da hast Du recht. Du hast nicht "alle" sondern "die meisten" geschrieben, das ist schon ein Unterschied . Sorry dass ich Dich falsch zitiert habe. .


Justin123 schrieb:


> Aber wirklich signifikante Beweise kann meistens keiner liefern.


Auch da hast Du recht.  da wird viel zu viel reininterpretiert.  Sind halt oft Einzelfälle die immer wieder hochgekocht werden.



Justin123 schrieb:


> Weil der eine hat mal einen gesehen der einen gesehen hat der viel gefüttert hat


Oder weil halt manchen Carphunter das auch in den Medien breittreten.

Wenn da eben auf Youtube erzählt und gezeigt  wird, wie man trotz Anfütterverbot mit welchen Tagesmengen  einen Futterplatz aufbaut, rückt das die Mehrheit der normalen Karpfenangler in ein schlechtes Licht.

Auch  wird oft  nicht unterschieden, dass bei einer  einer zweiwöchigen Tour  an einem großen  Stausee im Ausland ganz  andere Futterstrategien und Mengen verwendet werden wie bei einer kurzen Session am heimischen Baggersee.  Über erstere wird aber groß und breit berichtet.



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein hieß es früher, Karpfen bis 5Kg Küchentauglich...darüber...retour.



Vor 40 Jahren gab es bei uns schon Angler, die alles entnommen und verwertet haben.  Da wurden auch große Karpfen filetiert und zu Karpfenschinken verarbeitet.

Es gab aber genauso auch Angler, die selektiv entnommen haben und vor allem  Großfische wieder zurückgesetzt haben.  Entweder wegen mangelnder kulinarischer Qualität oder aus Nachhaltigkeitsgründen.  Nicht nur Karpfen.

Man konnte schon damals die Angler nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. So wie heute eben auch.


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. November 2022)

Da war ich wohl bissl zu vorschnell mit der annahme das früher alles verwertet wurde


----------



## heinzi (5. November 2022)

Bis auf einen mittleren Karpfen den ich entnommen und gegessen habe, der mir allerdings überhaupt nicht geschmeckt hat, habe ich alle Karpfen wieder zurück gesetzt. Das war in den 70er / 80er Jahre. 
Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch, aber ich stelle mir das Wachstum der Fische wie bei anderen Tieren und auch Menschen so vor. Irgendwann hört das Längenwachstum auf, man wird einfach nicht mehr größer. Wenn man nun nur noch die Nahrungsmittelmenge zu sich nimmt um den Körper am leben zu halten, dann wird man auch gewichtsmäßig nur bedingt bis gar nicht an Gewicht zulegen. Erst wenn ein Überangebot an Nahrung verzehrt wird, legt man auch an Gewicht zu. Und das Überangebot sehe ich in Form von anfüttern per se. 
Ich kenne Seen in Norwegen, deren Forellen allesamt sehr klein bis höchstens mittelmäßig sind. Das liegt an der mangelnden Nahrung im See, die z.T. auch sehr kalt sind.
Aber eins sagt mir ja nun mein gesunder Menschenverstand. Erst durch ein Übermaß an Nahrung wird man fett. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 
Ein Fisch, der nicht mehr im See umherziehen muss um ausreichend Nahrung zu finden und statt dessen einen reich gedeckten Tisch auf kleinstem Raum vorfindet, ja der wird irgendwann zwangsläufig fett werden. Wo sollen den sonst die ganzen überschüssigen Kalorien, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden, hin? 
Am besten sieht man dieses Verhalten im Zoo. Die Tierpfleger achten sehr genau auf die Futtermengen für die Tiere, die halt nicht mehr für ihr Futter "arbeiten" müssen.


----------



## heinzi (5. November 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Zwar schon älter aber sollte man sich doch mal durchlesen.


Um die Studie inhaltlich aufzunehmen muss man schon ausgeschlafen sein und gut gefrühstückt haben.  "Zusammenfassung" und "Schlussfolgerung für Boilies" habe ich gelesen. Persönlich finde ich für mich darin recht wenig konkretes in den Aussagen, wobei ich den Herrn Arlinghaus als Experte schon schätze. Aber wenn er dort z.B. schreibt das Boilies per se nicht schlimm sind, ja dann stimmt das zwar, aber eine geladene Pistole ist auch per se nicht schlimm. Also da waren so die eine oder andere Aussage, die ich mir deutlicher gewünscht hätte.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2022)

Hallo,


heinzi schrieb:


> Ich kenne Seen in Norwegen, deren Forellen allesamt sehr klein bis höchstens mittelmäßig sind.


So was kannte ich von früher auch.

Einige Jahre später hab ich ein Video gesehen, wo Eisangler aus solchen Seen Saiblinge bis zu 5kg gefangen haben, die kaum noch durch die Löcher passten.

Ich hab meinen Bekannten gefragt, was dort los sei.  Er meinte, dort würden jetzt auch Regenforellen in Netzkäfigen gehalten.

Gibt ja auch in Neuseeland Kanäle, wo freilebende Forellen unter ähnlichen Umständen zu Rekordgrößen abwachsen.

Würde ich aber nicht 1:1 auf heimische Karpfengewässer übertragen wollen.

Da dürfte an den meisten Gewässern eine Kombination verschiedener Faktoren die Ursache sein.


----------



## Justin123 (5. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch  wird oft  nicht unterschieden, dass bei einer  einer zweiwöchigen Tour  an einem großen  Stausee im Ausland ganz  andere Futterstrategien und Mengen verwendet werden wie bei einer kurzen Session am heimischen Baggersee.  Über erstere wird aber groß und breit berichtet.


Was meinst du damit? Die in den Videos "bekannten Angler" die das nicht erwähen oder der Zuschauer der da nicht dran denkt? 

Ich mein selbst wenn jetzt ein "bekannter Angler" sagen wir 20 Kilo Boilies füttert am heimischen Baggersee, wer sagt dass das viel ist oder wer wenig? Das ganze soll ein rein fiktives Beispiel darstellen und ich bin auch mit den meisten "bekannten Anglern" nicht gut, sprich ich finde das ganze Medienpräsente und alles andere was einige oder die meisten da treiben alles andere als Gut. Allerdings gehts mir in der Kernaussage darum das es dann gleich heißt ja der hat gesagt der füttert 20 Kilo, 20 Kilo sind zu viel Punkt Ende. Sagt dann meist der aussenstehende der wie oben erwähnt das Gewässer, den Bestand und alles drum herum nicht kennt. 
Es gibt den See da wären die 20 Kilo nichts und es gibt den See da wäre es zu viel. Aber pauschal als aussenstehender gleich zu behaupten ist zu viel, wäre per se einfach falsch. Der "bekannte Angler" oder auch irgendein Angler ist ja eigentlich egal gerade,der das macht wird (in den meisten fällen, wir wissen schwarze Schafe gibts überall) wissen wie der Bestand ist, Mitesser etc und das einschätzen können. Eventuell auch vorher schon gefüttert und mit Unterwasserkamera (gibt ja heute einige möglichkeiten) kontrolliert ob Futter weg etc.

Fürn Millionär sind 20 Euro nicht viel, fürn Obdachlosen schon. Obwohl 20 Euro eben 20 Euro sind 

Und diese behauptungen wie ich hab da ein Video wo man den gammelnden Berg sieht. Was soll ich dazu sagen? (K)einer hat das Video gesehen und konnte wie ich gelesen habe nicht beurteilen um was es sich da handelt, der der behauptet es sei so hat scheinbar wenig mit Karpfenangeln zu tun, woher weiß er dann das es sich um gammelnden Mais oder Futter unter Wasser  handelt? Und wenns ein Unterwasservideo ist wieso wird es nicht öffentlich gemacht das es jeder sieht und beurteilen kann? Ich mein es ließe sich ja mit sicherheit auch so schneiden das man eben nur die Unterwasseraufnahmen sieht und eveneutell kein Tauchgang beginn am Ufer etc wo man das Gewässer bestimmen könnte.

Für mich kein Beweis oder Beleg sorry.

Und das mit anfüttern trotz verbot, was soll man dazu sagen. Am Ende des Tages muss jeder selbst wissen was er tut, an welche Regeln er sich hält oder auch nicht allerdings sollte man das dann im geheimen mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. November 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Und diese behauptungen wie ich hab da ein Video wo man den gammelnden Berg sieht. Was soll ich dazu sagen? (K)einer hat das Video gesehen und konnte wie ich gelesen habe nicht beurteilen um was es sich da handelt, der der behauptet es sei so hat scheinbar wenig mit Karpfenangeln zu tun, woher weiß er dann das es sich um gammelnden Mais oder Futter unter Wasser  handelt? Und wenns ein Unterwasservideo ist wieso wird es nicht öffentlich gemacht das es jeder sieht und beurteilen kann? Ich mein es ließe sich ja mit sicherheit auch so schneiden das man eben nur die Unterwasseraufnahmen sieht und eveneutell kein Tauchgang beginn am Ufer etc wo man das Gewässer bestimmen könnte.
> 
> Für mich kein Beweis oder Beleg sorry.
> 
> Und das mit anfüttern trotz verbot, was soll man dazu sagen. Am Ende des Tages muss jeder selbst wissen was er tut, an welche Regeln er sich hält oder auch nicht allerdings sollte man das dann im geheimen mit sich selbst ausmachen.



Moin,

also um zu dem Video noch was zusagen was Taxi mit mir geteilt hat, es stammt von Youtube und hat dummerweise den Gewässernamen im Titel. Und ich denke Taxidermist möchte aus verschieden Gründen nicht das Ich das teile.

Einen Berg sieht man darauf definitiv nicht. Mengenmäßig reden wir da über 500-1000 gr. Das Video geht also an dem zuviel Futter Thema völlig vorbei. Selbst wenn es nicht angenommenes Futter wäre, wäre es nicht schlimm ich denke jeder Angler hat mal einen interessanten Spot befischt der sich danach als totes Land erwiesen hat.

Worauf sich da ein Bakterienrasen gebildet hat und ob es wirklich ein Bakterienrasen ist kann man nicht sagen. Könnten genauso gut Melassepellets im Zustand der Auflösung seien, weitestgehend aufgelöste Boilies mit Bakterien, Stippfutter oder etwas ganz anderes.

Ansonsten ergeht sich der Taucher auch noch in Phantasien davon das da ein Karpfen ist, der so fett ist das er nicht vom Grund kommt... 
Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. November 2022)

Habe jetzt mal einen Bild-Ausschnitt aus dem Video gesnippt. Mengen Mäßig dürfte es ungefähr ein Drittel des Rasens seien. Die Körnige struktur auf die Taxi anspielt sieht man sowohl im Bakterienrasen als auch abseits. In einer etwas größeren Paronama Aufnahme kann man erklären das es noch ein paar weitere kleine Spots gibt die ähnlich aussehen, aber auch noch größere "Körnige" Lehmfarbene Flächen ohne Rasen.


----------



## Justin123 (6. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Taucher, weil ahnungslos, haben gar nicht kapiert was sich da auf *mehren Quadratmetern* zeigt und erzählten etwas Grundstellen mit Pilzbewuchs.





Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal einen Bild-Ausschnitt aus dem Video gesnippt. Mengen Mäßig dürfte es ungefähr ein Drittel des Rasens seien. Die Körnige struktur auf die Taxi anspielt sieht man sowohl im Bakterienrasen als auch abseits. In einer etwas größeren Paronama Aufnahme kann man erklären das es noch ein paar weitere kleine Spots gibt die ähnlich aussehen, aber auch noch größere "Körnige" Lehmfarbene Flächen ohne Rasen.
> Anhang anzeigen 423513


Sieht für mich nicht wie mehrere Quadratmeter aus. Und eindeutiges Karpfenfutter sehe ich da auch nicht. 


Ich glaub ich bin raus, es bringt sowieso nichts manche bleiben ihren dummen nicht belegbaren Argumenten treu und wollen gar nichts anderes glauben.


----------



## fishhawk (6. November 2022)

Hallo,


Justin123 schrieb:


> Die in den Videos "bekannten Angler" die das nicht erwähen oder der Zuschauer der da nicht dran denkt?


Es geht doch darum, wie das Image der Karpfenangler in der öffentlichen Meinung beeinflusst wird.

Und die meisten anderen Angler würden 20kg am Tag schon als "viel" einstufen, manche vermutlich auch als zu viel.

Dass viele Karpfenangler mittlerweile mit entsprechender Technik ausgestattet sind um ihre Spods zu überwachen etc. und die Futtermengen an Gewässer und Fraßdruck anpassen, dürfte in der öffentlichen Meinung noch nicht so angekommen sein.

Dass die Medienhelden da  besondere Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, hab ich nicht mitbekommen.  Ich schaue aber auch eher wenig solche Videos.
Meist nur, wenn es um Gewässer geht, wo ich selber fische.



Justin123 schrieb:


> Der "bekannte Angler"


Die prägen halt das Bild und deren Verhalten wird gerne pauschal auf die Mehrheit der Karpfenangler übertragen.

Dass diese Angler i.d.R. Werbeträger für Boiliehersteller und Geräteindustrie sind und entsprechend agieren, wird vermutlich nicht jeder antizipieren, der da zuschaut.



Justin123 schrieb:


> allerdings sollte man das dann im geheimen mit sich selbst ausmachen.


Ist aber in der Karpfenszene nicht selten, dass Regelverstöße sogar noch in den Medien veröffentlich werden.

Ich kann mich noch an einen Bericht eines Teamanglers einer bekannten Tackleschmiede erinnern, der beschrieb wie er beim verbotenen Nachtangeln von der Polizei erwischt wurde.  Der konnte die Beamten letztendlich überzeugen es bei einem Platzverweis zu belassen.
In Teil 2 schrieb er dann, dass er diesmal sein Auto unauffällig in einem Wohngebiet geparkt hatte und an einen Platz gewechselt war, der zu Fuß vom Ufer aus nicht zu erreichen war.

Auch solche Dinge färben natürlich negativ auf die normalen Karpfenangler ab.


Justin123 schrieb:


> woher weiß er dann das es sich um gammelnden Mais oder Futter unter Wasser handelt?



So wie ich das verstanden habe, vermutet er das, weil er beobachtet hat, wie an dieser Stelle größere Mengen Futter abgekippt worden sind.


----------



## Macumba (Heute um 02:23)

Hi,ich bin zwar ein alter Hase aber in diesem Forum taufrisch.Bei stöbern durch einige Thread bin ich auf diesen hier gestoßen....kontovers aber sehr interessant.
Es werden ja gerne die "carphunter"als schlechtes Beispiel genannt,da ich lange in diesem Bereich mitgemischt habe und nach längerer Pause wieder mit dem karpfenangeln anfangen will ,gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu.
Ich bin mit der englischen Art der Angelei schon sehr früh in Kontakt gekommen (match/ledgerruten etc.)kannte hier ausser ein paar englischen soldaten die geangelt haben,kaum einer.Da ich mit ein paar befreundet war bzw.gut kannte ,habe ich von denen viel gelernt ,abgeschaut und ich kam an tackle was hier fast nicht zu bekommen war.Irgendwann habe ich Kontakt mit boilies bekommen.Viel gefragt ,experimentiert, Bücher gelesen usw. /also auf die  "modernen" Art zu angeln umgestellt.Fertigmurmeln gab es kaum,es wurde mit etlichen mehlen,tierfutter ,Babynahrung, Frolic usw.gebastelt.Dazu kamen noch ein paar gleichgesinnte und es wurde gerockt.....Wir haben am Wasser gelebt ,tage/wochenlangen Session gemacht....mit den entsprechenden futterplätzen.Irgendwann hat es sich durchgesetzt grössere Mengen zu füttern...Man muss die karpfen ja dran gewöhnen (so die damalige Meinung)Wir waren in unserer Ecke eine beschauliche Anzahl von jungen wilden "Huntas"Ich hatte zt.4/5 Futterstellen gleichzeitig unter Dampf...wochenlang .Wir haben uns abgesprochen wer wo füttert und angelt....Die Anzahl und Gewichte der Karpfen wurden grösser...Wir haben richtig abgerockt...tolleZeit....Die Fänge blieben nicht unbeobachtet ,dazu wurden es immer mehr "Huntas" Es wurden gezielt futterplätze ausspioniert,zusätzlich gefüttert usw.unser Hausgewässer war ein überschaubarer Fluss mit wenig Strömung und die Ems.wir hatten mehrmals den Fall das eine einzige Futterstelle bis zu 10 kg Murmeln + Mais etc.bekommen hatte(teilweise täglich!).Nach ein paar Wochen war diese Stelle komplett tot....im seichten Wasser konnte man etliche Wochen die verschieden farbigen boilis sehen.
Ich habe damals mal paar rausgeht,auch da gab es diesen Belag ,was das war wusste ich nicht.Sie sahen aber ähnlich aus wie in diesem Video.Dort ist mehrere Monate kein einziger Karpfen oder sonst was größeres gefangen worden.Da früer öfters mit konservierungsstoffen gearbeitet wurde ,könnte das ggf. Auch ein Grund gewesen sein.Ich habe mal tests mit boilies im Aquarium damals gemacht,teilweise gab es ein Belag auf den murmeln teilweise blieben sie komplett ganz und veränderten sich nicht (fertigboilies einer englischen teuren nobelmarke ...und das nach 1 Monat.....Da das mit dem füttern dort überhand nahm,wurden andere Gewässer ausgesucht ...Weser und Rhein .paar Locals kennen gelernt und ab ging es...Seiten Arm am Rhein 5 Leute 4 Tage Trip....200 kg Mais +50kg Boilies...Ich war bei diesen Mengen sehr skeptisch ,aber die Lokals lachten nur.Auf meinem Futterplatz wurde an ein2m Tag allein2 50 kg Mais +5 kg Murmeln abgekippt...wassertiefe keine 2 m....dort war so etwas damals normal...grosse Karpfen und Graser gefangen...nach 2 Tagen war von meiner riesen Menge Futter kaum mehr was übrig ,kaum Wasservögel und kaum Strömung....dort zogen ganze Schulen von carps und Graser drüber ...Man konnte teilweise die frassruten im seichten Wasser sehen...irgendwann wurde ich Gewässerwart in einem Angelverein(Lehrgänge in Aalbaum/sauerland)das Wissen wurde grösser ,manche Zusammenhänge klarer.ich fing an manches zu hinterfragen.Der Boilie Boom war in seiner vollen Blüte es wurde überall auf Menge gefüttert ,es war egal wo eine gute Stelle ist,Hauptsache das riesenzelt mit dem Hausstand hatte Platz ,der Rest macht jede Menge füttern und aussitzen.Ich habe zu der Zeit viele Scenegrössen erlebt/kennengelernt .?Viele kamen -viele gingen-und es wurde immer verrückter...Füttern ,equipment und zeit.+ höher /schwerer..darum ging es nur noch. Eein paar von uns haben sich ausgeklingt,haben die Futtermengen drastisch reduziert bzw.gar nicht mehr vor dem angeln gefüttert.An den durchaus guten Fängen hat sich kaum was getan....Wir haben einfach mehr auf Beobachtung ,richtige Taktik etc.gesetzt und unsere Fänge wurden nicht wirklich schlechter.....Da mir das ganze Huntergetue ,die omnipräzenz mancher dieser übermässige Kommerz ,Neid usw.auf den Sack ging hatte ich mich da ziemlich rausgezogen,und 4 Jahre nur noch auf schleie und stippen mit der matche praktiziert.ich habe aus gesundheitlichen und persönliche Umstände etliche Jahre mit dem angeln ausgesetzt ,und starte jetzt wieder neu ...auch mit den karpfenangeln...Heute natürlich etwas weißer....aber wenn ich hier manche so lese sind die Probleme heute zt.die gleichen ,wo ich damit aufgehört habe.....Natürlich ist dieser Roman OT und recht lang..aber das musste mal sein  

Kürzer: Ich halte anfüttern für ein legitimen Mittel, und verteufel es nicht.Allerdings sollte man seine futterstrategien natürlich an das Gewässer anpassen...wieviel jetzt wirklich zuviel ist ,kann ich nicht sagen.Es sollte aber die Devise gelten weniger ist oft mehr.Den jeglicher Nährstoffeintrag hat Auswirkungen,je kleiner das Gewässer desto schlimmer die Folgen.Ob man wirklich ein mehrere Hektar grosses Gewässer "kaputt "füttern kann ,wage ich aber zu bezweifeln....da grosses Futteraktionen auch richtig Geld kostet.Ich halte die Geschichten von durchs Anfüttern ,umgekippt Seen,eutrophierte Gewässer usw.für Legenden.Allerdings Wenn zb.ein durch zuviel Stickstoff/Phoshor eutrophiertes Gewässer (zb.Landwirtschaft oä.)eh schon stark belastet ist ,sollte man  zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag möglichst vermeiden.Was oft vergessen wird.....auch der richtige Fischbestand ist für die te des Gewässers entscheidend.....da sollte man die  Besatzpolitik mal genauer hinterfragen.....
Als ehemaliger Gewässerwart kann ich mich noch an heisse Diskussionen bei Tagungen des Verbands erinnern....Da Karpfenangler oft alleine verantwortlich gemacht werden...oft genug erlebt das Match/stippangler ihre 5 Kilo und auch viel mehr in paar Stunden verfüttert haben...Ich habe es selber früher oft gemacht.Es geht nicht darum irgendeine Gruppe von Anglern zu diskreditieren....Man findet überall was wenn man genau hinsieht.Bei den "Huntas" ist es nur oft so das sie öffentlicher agieren,social media,Fangphotos und sie am Wasser anders wahrgenommen werden.Desweiteren wird immer gerne pauschalisiert,nicht jeder carphunter benimmt sich wie eine wildsau am wasser...es sind paar Idioten ,aber die fallen auf und schon werden alleb über einen Kamm geschoren.Ich habe diese Art der karpfenangelei wirklich ausgiebig betrieben ,auch als Gastangler ,ich habe kaum negative Erfahrungen mit anderen Anglern der verschiedenen Stile gehabt,wenn es Stress gab eher mit Karpfenanglern der Youtube Generation die mit einem TV ,und fettem Akkublock  anreisen...
Carphunting ist einfach auch ein riesen Geschäft ...viel lauer wind...Werbung und Aussendarstellung ...ob man dies mitmacht das muss sich jeder selber beantworten.Gerade was sponsoring etc.anbelangt (kenne da reichlich Geschichten)muss man einfach kritischer sehen.Genauso wie manche Empfehlungen von bekannten Huntas bezüglich Futtermengen etc.einfach manches hinterfragen....
Was die gestiegenden Gewichte anbelangt:ich denke in grosser Teil liegt am catch and Release ,ob man Karpfen durch boilies/mais anfütterung in einem fliessgewässer oder grossen Seen wirklich mästen kann?Ich glaube es nicht ,bei kleineren Gewässern sieht das ggf.völlig anders aus.
Das reicht jetzt wirklich.....
Es geht nur gemeinsam...Wenn sich die verschiedenen Anglergruppen auch noch Spalten,wird es irgendwann kein angeln mehr geben....und das will doch keiner von uns.
Also mal über den eigenen Tellerrand schauen und manches hinterfragen.


----------



## Taxidermist (Heute um 07:57)

Macumba
Zunächst mal, willkommen im Anglerboard.
Schön das sich zum Thema ein Insider meldet, der zudem auch nicht zum Beschönigen neigt.
Mir geht es mit meiner Kritik ausschließlich um diese enorme Futterverklappung.
Ein Unterschied in der Wertung muss hierbei gemacht werden, zwischen einem stehendem Gewässer und Fließwasser, vor allem wenn es sich noch um einen großen Strom handelt.
Was die "Hantas" sonst so am Wasser treiben, ist mir persönlich egal, selbst wenn weite Strecken an meinem See abgestellt wurden, hatte ich eigentlich nie ein Problem damit.
Man ist sich immer einig geworden, wenn ich mit meinen Wobblern deren Montagen aufgesammelt habe, mussten die Jungs halt neu auslegen, dies wurde bis auf eine Ausnahme, in Jahrzehnten, auch so akzeptiert!
Ich habe da auch keine Berührungsängste und gehe diese Camps bei mir am See auch schon mal besuchen, auf ein Gespräch, wobei auch einige nützliche Infos rüber kommen.
So z.B. dass inzwischen wohl mehr Waller auf Boilies gefangen werden, als mit herkömmlichen Methoden.
Oder unsere ehemals hervorragenden Schleienbestände, mit Fischen von bis 6Kg, wohl Geschichte sind und solche Fische nur noch sehr selten als Beifang gefangen werden.

Jürgen


----------

